# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  S&S Battle Book [GMBB]

## lostsole31

This here be my GM's Battle Book for me _Skull & Shackles_ campaign, hearties!

If ye be crewing the _Wormwood_, may poxes you cannae count infest you if you read the contents of this thread!

Skull & Shackles: The Wormwood Mutiny [IC] gaming thread is here.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round One ...* 

*R1T26:* As the PCs are "processing" what the first mate just said, a man sprints forward before the final resonance of Mr. Plugg's statement has exited his mouth. The man is an even 6' tall, has pure white or platinum blond hair (dirty, hard to tell), and wears clothing that might be even more desperate than your own. He attempts an accelerated Climb right off the bat, getting to a height of 15'.

*R1T22:* Drack, it will be a MA to get to the closest point for you to begin climbing.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15'.
Drack:  22.
Vanora: 18.
Squall:  16.
Arashi: 13.
Irstan: 12.
Sima: 6.
Sandara: 3.
Other Press Gangees: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Drack bolts towards the rope, trying his best to climb it, having the  body for climbing but not much experience in it.  The boats he was used  to in the river kingdoms were not quite so tall. He begins climbing, and is at 5' altitude. 

*R1T18:* Vanora, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15'.
Drack:  22. 5' altitude.
Vanora: 18.
Squall:  16.
Arashi: 13.
Irstan: 12.
Sima: 6.
Sandara: 3.
Other Press Gangees: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Vanora tries to ignore the headache as she listens closely. She scowls  as she sees another run towards the rigging. She rushes to the rigging  and begins to climb up as quickly as possible. She gets to a 10' altitude.

*R1T16:* Squall, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15'.
Drack:  22. 5' altitude.
Vanora: 18. 10' altitude.
Squall:  16.
Arashi: 13.
Irstan: 12.
Sima: 6.
Sandara: 3.
Other Press Gangees: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Never one to back down from a challenge of skill, Squall will bolt  forward after the platinum haired man and join the race up the rigging. As he moves towards the rigging, his hair and exposed skin begins to look  damp, it's hard to tell if he's just really sweaty from his drug  induced hangover, but it looks like more moisture than that would  produce. He gets his foot tangled on the first cilimbing square, and the dampness is enough for his foot to slip .... his leg to slip through ... and then the rest of his body upend as he falls on his back, his left leg tangled in the rope latticework. There is much laughter from the salts about at Squall's kerploppity.

*R1T13:* Arashi, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15'.
Drack:  22. 5' altitude.
Vanora: 18. 10' altitude.
Squall:  16. Elemental aspect [water] til R11T16. Entangled and prone.
Arashi: 13.
Irstan: 12.
Sima: 6.
Sandara: 3.
Other Press Gangees: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* With a shrug and a sigh, Arashi will chase after the others grabbing  hold of the rigging and starting to haul herself upwards, swearing  softly to herself in Minkian, cursing her lack of physical strength. She finds however, that the rope lattice combined with other lines, supports, spars, and so forth, will likewise be easier than expected. The fear of climbing and failing is more daunting than the challenge itself, as she ascends 5'. 

*R1T12:* Irstan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15'.
Drack:  22. 5' altitude.
Vanora: 18. 10' altitude.
Squall:  16. Elemental aspect [water] til R11T16. Entangled and prone.
Arashi: 13. 5' altitude.
Irstan: 12.
Sima: 6.
Sandara: 3.
Other Press Gangees: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* *"Heh. This reminds me a this one time I was bein' chased by a group a ruffians..."* Irstan  begins to say as he runs for the rigging, the sailors all laughing along with his joke, before he takes a leap at the end  hoping to gain some ground before attempting to scramble up the rigging. He clears a WHOPPING SIX FEET off the deck before landing like a howler monkey against the rope lattice. Unfortunately, he tries to get too much momentum, not accounting for his 175 pounds of impact with such a powerful jump, and really doesn't make any headway, and is at a 5' altitude. 

*R1T6:* Sima, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15'.
Drack:  22. 5' altitude.
Vanora: 18. 10' altitude.
Squall:  16. Elemental aspect [water] til R11T16. Entangled and prone.
Arashi: 13. 5' altitude.
Irstan: 12. 5' altitude.
Sima: 6.
Sandara: 3.
Other Sailors: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Sima watches everyone take off towards the mast. He walks up to it, looks at everyone, and then quietly grabs onto the rigger's lattice. He begins to climb ... slowly, but with solid form, getting to a height of 5'. 

*R1T3:* A woman of slightly taller height (5' 8") and with broad shoulders, broad hips, and other broad features .. and yet still possessing the illusion of a narrow waist with a corset ... strolls up to one of the climbing leads. She has hair like that of dark, embers on a fire, deep brown eyes, and obvious Chelaxian features. She is intoxicatingly sultry while likewise taking nothing from her great beauty. She makes a great show of having trouble reaching her own arms around her .... front ... to grab onto a guideline, much to the now building whooping and hollering of some leering sailors. It's almost as if she was drawn up by a talented crew of hormonally unfulfilled gynosexual sailor-teens.

*"Please, boys, girls ... settle down,"* she somehow coos while also being easily heard. *"I'm a just a cleric of Besmara! She gave me these girls to float in water, not float in the air."* She continues, while helping Squall get righted and on his feet amidst the hoots and catcalls. *"Sailing is all about teamwork, you delicious scabs, and I know you're all getting your wagers ready, aren't you? So let me give this dark horse a little help and make things interesting."*

*R1T2:* And that seals it right there as the sailors lose their minds. Very few  are actually paying attention to the climbing race, instead leering at  her .... none nearly so much (or so creepily) as Mister Plugg himself. Still, just as she had figured, sailors will bet on which way the wind will blow late on a Moonday in a sea they've never seen just for the fun of the wager, and now they eye her and the climbers again ... each one using random, descriptive epithets to call out to their "favored" climber in this diversion.  

Mister Plugg had thought to whip Squall for his incompetence and to drive him up, but the redhead's little floor show has his attention on two closely grouped points and off of the elf. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ..

*Okay, everyone (to make this go a little quicker) ... give a post for your next bout of climbing! Squall, you are no longer entangled and prone, but comfortably on the deck. Drack, Arashi, Irstan, and Sima are at 5' altitude. Vanora is at 10' altitude. The white-haired man of elven extraction is at 15' altitude.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 15' altitude.
Drack:  22. 5' altitude.
Vanora: 18. 10' altitude.
Squall:  16. Elemental aspect [water] til R11T16. 
Arashi: 13. 5' altitude.
Irstan: 12. 5' altitude.
Sima: 6. 5' altitude.
Sandara: 3.
Other Sailors: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round Round 2 ...
*
The white-haired elf does a double-accelerated climb, ascending another 30' for a 45' altitude.

Drack chuckles to himself at the displays of the other kidnapped crew.   They didn't appear to be a very professional outfit, but that served him  so much the better for now.  He just keeps trying to put one foot in  front of the other, he didn't need to excel here, just avoid making a  fool of himself. He climbs another 5' just fine, but then has a little trouble.

After a quick glance down at the commotion, Vanora rolls her eyes and  focuses on climbing, muttering in halfling about people that need all the  attention. She continues to climb, hoping the distraction will work in  her favor. She really picks up speed, ascending a total of 20'!

Squall looks really flustered almost angry, but he mutters in his native tongue the words for *"Thank you."* More deliberately this time, he grasps the ropes and begins to climb, ascending a total of 10'.

Doing her best to ignore everyone else, Arashi pushes upward, focusing on  putting one foot above another and not losing her balance. She steadily climbs 10'.

*"They's chased me through tha' streets of Port Peril and I's thought that  tha' best way ta' escape harm was a daring climb..."* Irstan continues as  he does his best to scramble up the rigging. He scrambles quickly a total of 20'.

Sima is unswayed by the hollering of the sailors or the looks of the cleric and continues his slow ascent. He steadily climbs a total of 10'.

The Besmaran cleric shrugs and says, "Well, if I can't put my arms in front of me because of the girls..." and she then puts her back to the rigging ladder. She bends down to a sitting position as if there were a chair ... "for leverage, mind you" ... and then langurously reaches her arms up and back to catch the rope, which of course only stretches the fabric in certain places to even more readily reveal/ not-reveal what is hidden by it. Having "trouble" climbing this way, she then arches her back and thrusts forward her ... forward.

Some of the sailors just don't seem to be as much into the betting, but for the most part the Besmaran is encouraged, catcalled, and still there are shouts for the three "crowd favorites" emerging --- Selkie, Dolly, and Sprawl --- whomever they may be.

White-haired man is @ 45'. Vanora is @ 30'. Irstan @ 25'. Arashi and Sima are at 15'. Drack and Squall @ 10'.

Okay, new round of climbing!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 26. 45' altitude.
Drack:  22. 10' altitude.
Vanora: 18. 30' altitude.
Squall:  16. Elemental aspect [water] til R11T16. 10' altitude.
Arashi: 13. 15' altitude.
Irstan: 12. 25' altitude.
Sima: 6. 15' altitude.
Sandara: 3.
Other Sailors: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round 3 ...*

Without missing a beat, the white-haired man zooms to the top of the crow's nest first, winning the event.

*Contest Ends ...*

With no clock to worry about, when the bell rings and Mister Plugg yells, everyone carefully makes their way back down to the main deck, and the bettors pay or receive based upon whom they favored. Selkie is what they call the white-haired man; Dolly is what they call the blonde halfling; and Sprawl is the man who was telling a story as he went up.

Mister Plugg looks at the white-haired elf. *"Well, the crew has dubbed you 'Selkie,' and if you swim half as well as you climb, it makes sense. You're now a rigger, and you work directly for me. Stand over with that lot over there."*

Selkie goes over to a lanky looking lot.

*"The rest a'you, line up! .... No, not one behind another, damn it! .... Side-by-side, you sea slugs!"*

He looks at the line of recruits and goes to the end. The first one in line was Dolly.

*"They say halflings are good cooks. Can you cook?"*

Dolly, what do you say?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 16. 
Squall:  15. 
Arashi: 14.
Sima: 13.
Sandara: 12.
Drack: 5. 
Sprawl: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*DAY 3 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

Mere  seconds after the bell tolls to summon the crew on deck (so after the  PCs do their setups for today), four piratesAretta Bansion, Fipps  Chumlett, Jaundiced Jape, and Slippery Sy Loneganblock the PCs path. 

*In a hurry?* the corpulent Fipps says as he laughs, pushing Tramp in the chest.

*Round One ...

R1T28:* Dolly, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 15.(20:20).
Sparkles: 15.
Jaundiced Jape: 14.(20:20).
Tramp: 9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* Dolly nonchalantly walks forward, looking at Fipps, and smiles, *Id love to stay and chat, but I need a head start on my day: short legs and all.* She gives a slight shrug right next to him, looking him up and down. As heavyset as he is, that requires a lot of looking.

*R1T27:* *"Oi!"* comes a call from the forward part of lower deck. Selkie walks right up to Fipps, and he has brass knuckles that he has pulled from somewhere on himself that was hidden. *"Now, these all here are a bunch of mewly scrubs, but as we woke up together, and were impressed together, that sorta' makes me and them like family. And you just can't choose family, but you can choose to f*&k up those who mess with family. You know, for fun."*

*R1T18:* Handbag, what do you do? And just for guidance, the hammocks that you see are not tied up for the most part, as sailors are required to roll and tie off their hammocks when not in use, so they aren't "in the way."

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 15.(20:20).
Sparkles: 15.
Jaundiced Jape: 14.(20:20).
Tramp: 9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Handbag hisses at the people blocking their way, opening his mouth to  show large fangs.  He glared at the ones mostly blocking their way and  says, *"Move."* 

*R1T17:* Fipps gulps and steps away from Sprawl and Dolly.

*R1T15:* Sprawl, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 15.(20:20).
Sparkles: 15.
Jaundiced Jape: 14.(20:20).
Tramp: 9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* *"Come now ma dear friends, if ya have a quarrel  wi' us, best we settle it afta hours. Unless ya want to be getting tha  officers involved in why we are late ta duty. If ya would be so kind as  ta let us through?"* Sprawl gives the men a smile and makes his way towards the deck, nimbly moving past them. *"S'cuse me, pardon me."* 

Sprawl does get stopped at the ladder (nautical term for "stairs") because the stairs are packed with the rest of the crew there listening and watching and seeing what happens.

*R1T15:* Slippery Sy Lonegan gives chase and gets right up to Sprawl, loading up to swing.

Sprawl, she isn't a skilled brawler, so you could get an unarmed attack on her as an AOO. Normally I do them, but we haven't really defined what your PC would do in this scenario.  Does Sprawl take an AOO, and if so ... what type and what type of damage?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 15. (20:20).
Sparkles: 15.
Jaundiced Jape: 14.(20:20).
Tramp: 9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14 (Cont'd):* Sprawl may be a friendly fellow, but not being one to be walked all over  he takes his opportunity to let that be known. He quickly tries to  knock some sense into his assailant, hoping he doesn't leave too big of a  bruise, using the stairs for a little extra height as he knees her in the crook of the left elbow for *7 NL*, making her own blow go wide.

*R1T13:* Sparkles, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 7 NL).
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12.(20:20).
Tramp: 9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Sparkles continues to top deck to do his work, passing by Jaundiced Jape and Aretta Bansion, who don't try to stop him. He gets up next to Slippery Sy Lonegan after a double move and growls, *"Move, or be moved!"*

*R1T12:* Jaundiced Jape recovers from Handbag's scary delivery then snarls and steps up to Handbag and takes a swing, missing.

*R1T9:* Tramp, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 7 NL).
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20).
Tramp: 9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Tramp smiles warmly as she lifts a hand and creates a shimmering, 5-foot-diameter "window" of mixed light and darkness that swirls into existence to the outboard of her, next to a shocked Dolly. Meanwhile, another such window appears appears several feet forward next to Sparkles. She then says, with a bit of sarcasm where appropriate, *"As much as I'd love to stay and chat, I really don't feel like gettin' chewed out for being late for duty, so I think I'm gonna have to pass on this one."* ​

She then steps through the window by the bulkhead, and in doing so instantaneously appears out of the forward portal to now be screened from Slippery Sy by Sparkles and Sprawl. She does notice all the sailor-kibitzers packed on the stairs, practically impassable right now. They reacted when Sprawl kneed Sy, but now there are all manner of superstitious "sign drawing" that the sailors on the stairs make from Tramp's very overt display of power.

*R1T5:* Tossed Salad, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 7 NL).
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20).
Tramp: 9. Concentrating on portals.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 5. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Seeing Jaundice Jape take a swing at Handbag, Tossed Salad will move to intervene. He lumbers over and pushes Jaundice Jape away and says, *"Enough!"* 

*R1T4:* Aretta Bansion sucker punches Tossed Salad in the stomach for *5 NL* since he had overcommitted his momentum, a lot of sailors on the stairs peering over with a collective *"OHHHH!"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Dolly, your studied target is Fipps, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps.
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (20:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 7 NL).
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20).
Tramp: 9. Concentrating on portals.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T28:* With a path now clear, and a quick smile towards Selkie, Dolly continues  towards the stairs. She takes a moment, holding her new gift, to pray  to her goddess in halfling asking for favor should this go badly. 

It is a strange thing, for in the past, she had little fetishes she made that would be reminiscent of the waves and the ocean, or even strange bits of detritus and odd materials she was inspired to use, but she never called on a deity. The forms are the same, and she meditated on that water today, for none have shown her about prayers to Besmara Herself. But as she intones the strange words and lets her body instinctively draws the symbols, she feels a connection in calling on Besmara, finally realizing that it was, indeed, the Black Lady who has answered her call. The satisfying release of energy happens that says that magic has been enacted in the world.

Dolly isn't a "church woman," but she is more savvy than most at knowing who to say what prayers to Whom. And Besmara is known as the Lady of Misfortune in some circles, but Dolly hasn't asked Besmara to not smile upon her (for that would be to gain her "favor" ... i.e., unluck), but to actually influence actions in her favor.

Well, we shall see if Dolly didn't just damn her soul in some way...

*R2T27:* *"Oh, I'm up for a brawl,"* snarls Selkie. *"Been looking for payback, since Scourge had to have had pals who helped to bring us to hits rotting hulk. Likely someone like you, fat man!"*

Selkie hauls back like a haymaker to hit Fipps with his brass knuckles. Fipps looks ready to get inside it, but Selkie does swing horizontally, but vertically .... smashing down into Fipps' clumsily planted left foot for *10 damage*. There is a loud crunching of bone as Fipps screams in pain.

The sailors were enjoying the show before, but with brass knuckles in play and a hit like that, there is suddenly silence as the fight has taken on a much different tenor and there is real injury.

*R2T18:* Handbag, it is hard to see on the map, but Jaundiced Jape is on the other side of a stanchion from you, but adjacent. Aretta Bansion is 10' to your west. What do you do?

Fipps on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 7 NL).
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20).
Tramp: 9. Concentrating on portals.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Handbag hisses more at Jape, tripping him with a sweep of his leg before saying to him, *"This is your last warning.  Try to touch me again and I will melt off your face."* 

*R2T17:* Fipps seethes in rage and draws a dagger, then launches at Selkie, returning the favor by stabbing him in the left foot for *4*.

*R2T15:* Sprawl, while only just between Selkie and Fipps, this just became a potentially deadly brawl. What do you do?

Slippery Sy Lonegan on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 7 NL).
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20). PRONE!!!
Tramp: 9. Concentrating on portals.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Sprawl curses when he sees the lethal fight break out. He unloads a focused  flurry of nonlethal blows upon his attacker hoping to down them quickly  so that he can break up the fight with lethal weapons before it becomes  deadly. He knees Slippery Sy in her right elbow for a painful *8 NL*, but she evades his followup kick. But she couldn't have expected his ki-infused speed as his fist connects with her belly for *11 NL*, causing her to crumple to the ground.

*"Knock it off!"* he yells aft.

*R2T13:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Jaundiced Jape on deck, Tramp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20). PRONE!!!
Tramp: 9. Concentrating on portals.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20).

*OOC*
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 26 NL). KO'd!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Hearing the sounds of a fight sparkles moves towards where Handbag is - moving around a creepy portal - to see what's going on. *"You both better be careful! If any of the ships officers' hear about this, we'll have new volunteers for the bloody hour!"* 

*R2T13:* To the aft, Jaundiced Jape isn't really paying attention now to the person that just tripped him, seeing a different level to the battle. "Fipps, man! What you' doin'!" he calls as he stands up and moves forward.

*R2T9:* Tramp, you were concentrating on portals. What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Aretta Bansion in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 
Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20). PRONE!!!
Tramp: 9. Concentrating on portals.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20).

*OOC*
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 26 NL). KO'd!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Tramp lets her focus drop from her portal as it has served its purpose,  and she no longer has need of it. After making a quick survey of the  situation around her she nods to herself before casting a spell, intoning loudly strange arcane words and making eldritch symbols in the air before disappearing from view. 

There's a collective gasp from sailors at another blatant magical display. *"Right sure that kelpie's some sorta' sea witch!"*

*R2T5:* Tossed Salad, what do you do? 

Aretta Bansion on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 
Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20).
Sprawl: 15.
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20). PRONE!!!
Tramp: 9. _Vanish_ til R5T9.
Tossed Salad: 5.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20).

*OOC*
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 26 NL). KO'd!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Tossed Salad takes a step west and tries to grab on to the big man Fipps. Fipps stabs Tossed in his cheek for 3, but Tossed still manages to grab him. *"This needs to stop."* 

*R2T4:* Aretta wants no part of a fight that has deadly weapons, and she moves over by Jaundiced Jape.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Dolly, what do you do? Fipps is your studied target, and you have _divine favor_ cast.

Selkie on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 
Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20). GRAPPLED by Tossed Salad.
Sprawl: 15.
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20). PRONE!!!
Tramp: 9. _Vanish_ til R5T9.
Tossed Salad: 5. GRAPPLING Fipps.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20). Total Defense.

*OOC*
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 26 NL). KO'd!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T28:* Dolly sighs and moves to the other side of the grabbed Fipps, speaking, annoyed as she walks. *"Shouldn't we ALL just get to work?"* She grabs for the knife Fipps is holding. *"I'd be happy to try to help any injured feel better."* 

While she doesn't grab the knife, she does manage to knock it out of his hand.

*R3T27:* Selkie goes to curb stomp Fipps. Selkie is a brawler, descriptively, but is mainly dangerous with his brass knuckles. Truth be told though, while really strong, he's not actually a trained unarmed fighter like Sprawl. So, when he gets a crit that is a bone masher that breaks both of the bones in Fipps' right lower arm for *12 NL + 2 STR + right arm useless* until healed ... it is a shocker. Either way, Fipps releases the knife as his hole body goes unconscious.

Selkie takes off his brass knuckles, hiding it in his breeches.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

 
Dolly: 28. Studied Target: Fipps. _Divine favor_ til R12T28 (+1 luck bonus to attack/ damage rolls).
Selkie: 27.
Handbag: 18.
Fipps Chumlett: 17. (10:20, 12 NL, 2 STR damage, right arm useless). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
*  Heal DC 25 needed to regain limb use.
Sprawl: 15.
Sparkles: 13.
Jaundiced Jape: 12. (20:20). PRONE!!!
Tramp: 9. _Vanish_ til R5T9.
Tossed Salad: 5. GRAPPLING Fipps.
Aretta Bansion: 4. (20:20). Total Defense.

*OOC*
Slippery Sy Lonegan: 14. (20:20, 26 NL). KO'd!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Sparkles, followed by Tramp, go right down into the dark, damp, sauna-like bilge.

Sprawl is able to get a candle from the several that are about, albeit no candlestick, but hasn't gone down yet.

Several shapes move and scuttle about in the water and among all the packed items down below (difficult terrain)!

*Round One ...

R1T22:* Some type of creature, the size of a small dog, moves on Sparkles. It bites the surprised oread on his left elbow from below for *1*.

*R1T21:* Sparkles, you just got nipped! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


ROUS (Red): 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever.
ROUS (Green): 19. (9:9).
ROUS (Pink): 18. (9:9).
ROUS (Blue): 17. (9:9).
Tramp: 13.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9).
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9).
--------------------------
Tossed Salad: 20.
Dolly: 15.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Sparkles let's out a angry roar and starts shouting as he slams his fist at the creature that bit him. *"Hit me with a whip! Call me short! Bite me! I'll kill you!"* 

The critter tries to nip at Sparkles as he punches, but ends up putting itself in the worst possible punch, suffering a soft crit for *8 NL*!

*R1T19-17:* Several more critters converge on Sparkles. One bites him in the side of the belly for *4*. The other two stumble around getting to him and miss horribly. One leaps up at Sparkles' face, and he actually savagely bites the critter on the mouth/snout/jaw for *6*!

*R1T13:* Tramp, you are on the ladder right now. It will take a MA to get down to the bottom. You need both hands to climb. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


ROUS (Red): 22. (9:9, 8 NL).
Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
ROUS (Green): 19. (9:9).
ROUS (Pink): 18. (9:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 3 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 

ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9).
Tramp: 13.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9).
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9).
--------------------------
Tossed Salad: 20.
Dolly: 15.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Tramp climbs down to the bottom and casts a spell, targeting 3 of the creatures attacking Sparkles while trying to figure out just what the hell they are. *"I've got your back, Sparkles."*

She can't see them well enough to know how she did, or even quite what they are.

*R1T9-6:* Sparkles gets bit again (Purple) in his intercostal muscles for *2*. Tramp just barely keeps from getting bit herself.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 (including everyone else) ...

R2T21:* Sparkles, you are raging. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9).
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 3 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9).
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9).
Handbag: 8.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Sparkles being nipped and scratched continues to get angrier, and he swings an angry fist at a rat nearby (Green), knocking it solidly on the head for 10 NL, knocking it out. *"Stupid biters. Die!"* 

*R2T20:* Tossed Salad, it's dark down in the bilge. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 3 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9). AOO used.
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Tossed Salad says a brief prayer to Gozreh *"Grant me sight to defeat my foes,"* and he reaches up and casts _light_ on the key hanging around his neck. 

Afterwards, he makes his way down the ladder into the bilge and moves off to the side to make room for others to come down. Meanwhile, down in the bilge, there is now plenty of light to show rats that are about two or more feet long each! As Tossed comes down, one of the rats nips at him, hitting the elf in the belly for *1*.

*R2T18-17:* One of the rats appears in some distress and moves forward. Another (blue), scores a soft crit against Sparkles for *4*.

*R2T15:* Dolly, what do you do? You look down into the bilge below.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 2 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9). 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). AOO used.

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Dolly quickly climbs down the ladder. She moves to give her companions  space, attempting to dodge the malicious creatures as she does, and then scooting carefully around and through to be on the other side of one from Sparkles. Not that she is flanking ... or he for that matter ... as neither one of them really "threaten" the ROUSs.

*R2T15:* Tramp, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 2 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9). 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). AOO used.

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Tramp takes a 5' step to the north to free up the ladder. The  lightning bolt tattoos on the back of her right hand light up as she  casts a spell, and the oversized rodent in front of her nips at her chest for 4, enough for Tramp to stumble in pain and lose her spell.

*R2T12:* Sprawl bites his lip as he hops down into the bilge. Candle in one hand,  he nimbly moves into a flanking position with Tramp. Sprawl finds that Tramp actually isn't distracting the rat so his flanking attack misses.

*R2T11:* Selkie, who had already fitted a set of brass knuckles on him, climbs down. Blue snaps at him but misses. Selkie swing at Blue and misses.

*R2T9:* Purple bites Sparkles on the side of his torso for *2*.

*R2T8:* Handbag, what do you do?

Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 2 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9). AOO used.
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). 
Handbag: 8.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). AOO used.

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Handbag grunts, annoyed that he didn't have a spear or knife, something.   Thankfully he's never truly unarmed.  He works up a glob of venom in  his throat and tries to hit the nearest rat but misses. Handbag then climbs down the ladder, but one of the rats (purple) bites Handbag in the side, breaking ribs as it does so for *8*, Handbag's pain has him move aft away from the rat.

*R2T6:* Brown bites at Tramp.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Sparkles, you are raging. What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Pink & Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 2 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9). AOO used.
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). 

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Sparkles rage continues to build as he savagely swings at the next rat while roaring. He whallops Blue, seemingly knocking it unconscious as it goes prone. *"You wanna bite me, too?! Bring it on!"* 

*R3T20:* Tossed Salad, what do you do?

Pink on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 2 rounds (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). 

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Tossed Salad moves next to Sparkles and brings his fist down to splash in bilge water, completely missing the rat.

*R3T18:* Pink cowers in the corner, being very defensive.

*R3T15:* Dolly, what do you do?

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 1 round (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). 

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Grumbling in Halfling about not having something to fight with, Dolly strikes at the rat in front of her, but it is too quick for her.

*R3T13:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 1 round (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (9:9). 

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Hissing in pain, Tramp takes a 5' step eastwards, but it is more effort than she thought as the mixture of cargo and bilge water make for difficult terrain. Brown nips at her, but misses. Tramp then casts a spell to send two arcane bolts boring into Brown for a total of *8 force*.

*R3T12:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, Purple in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 1 round (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (9:9). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
ROUS (Brown): 6. (1:9). 

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Seeing the strange rat creatures closing in around him, Sprawl takes a  deep breath and lets loose a flurry of punches against his previous  target. By the time he is finished, even though he wasn't trying to kill, it seems he did end up killing his target.

*R3T11:* Selkie punches Purple with brass knuckles for *5*.

*R3T10:* What nobody saw as all this was happening, is a scarlet-colored bilge spider alight on cargo next to Toss. It bites him in the shoulder for *1 NL*. There is a burning at his shoulder, but nothing more.

*R3T9:* Purple bites at Sparkles.

*R3T8:* Handbag, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Tossed Salad in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 1 round (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (4:9). 
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Drack snarls in pain as he's bit, so he tries to save his own skin,  drinking both of his potions, the toxic secretion and the mutagen,  something to dissuade the beasts from taking a bite. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:* Sparkles, you are currently raging. What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Pink in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 1 round (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (4:9). 
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Sparkles swings wildly at purple, some spit coming out of his mouth as he yells, *"Just die, already!"* 

*R4T20:* Tossed Salad, what do you do? You have some type of bilge spider in the same square as you.

Pink on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9).
* Pinched Nerve: Reduce your reach by 5 feet for 1 round (If at 0, you may not attack). 
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check removes the reach penalty. 
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (4:9). 
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Tossed, not wanting anything to do with the icky spider, moves next to the rat closest to him and attempts to swing at it, but misses badly.

*R4T18:* Pink is still cowering in the northern corner.

*R4T15:* Dolly, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9). TD.
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (4:9). 
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Dolly stares at the rat she just missed. *Wow these are quick. Is everyone doing ok?* She swings at it again, but Purple gets an AOO first, and it gets a crit on her by biting deep into her torso and rupturing an organ for *4 + (1d2 bleed)*! At the same time, Dolly roundhouses the rat to crit for *3*.

*R4T13:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
ROUS (Pink): 18. (6:9). TD.
Dolly: 15.
* RUPTURED ORGAN! She takes 1d2 bleed! This bleed can only be healed with magic. A Heal DC 20 check halves the bleed.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (4:9, 3 NL). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Breathing hard, Tramp conjures up another pair of magic missiles and fires them towards the cowering rat for a total of *7 force*, dropping it.. *"I'm running out of juice guys, I'm not sure I've got many shots left."* 

*R4T12:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, bilge spider in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
 ROUS (Pink): 18. (-1:9). DYING!!!
Dolly: 15.
* RUPTURED ORGAN! She takes 1d2 bleed! This bleed can only be healed with magic. A Heal DC 20 check halves the bleed.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Bilge Spider:  10. Will surprise Tossed Salad.
ROUS (Purple): 9. (4:9, 3 NL). AOO used.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Sprawl winces at accidentally killing the creature, but there is no time to lament that right now. *"Where da ya think they came from? Were at sea ain't we?"* He steps up to the remaining rat thing and attempts to strike it. The final rat is surrounded on all (cardinal) sides, but manages to duck Sprawl's fist.

*R4T11:* Selkie shouts at various things and ways for everyone to kill the rat. In the end, though, a single, focused brass knuckle from Selkie practically obliterates the rat, getting rat guts on everone, but especially Dolly!

*R4T10:* The bilge spider closes into Handbag's square, but Selkie spins around and squashes the spider.

*R4T8:* Handbag, all of the enemies are down. What do you do?

Sparkels (raging) on deck, Tossed Salad in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
 ROUS (Pink): 18. (-1:9). DYING!!!
Dolly: 15.
* RUPTURED ORGAN! She takes 1d2 bleed! This bleed can only be healed with magic. A Heal DC 20 check halves the bleed.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day.
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (2). Bilge Spider.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Handbag looks around, shrugs with the battle over.

*End Round 4, Begin Round* 

*R5T21:* Sparkles, no more enemies standing. Do you stop raging? What do you do?

Tossed Salad on deck, Dolly in the hole (feeling mighty poor) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. RAGING!
Tossed Salad: 20.
 ROUS (Pink): 18. (-1:9). DYING!!!
Dolly: 15.
* RUPTURED ORGAN! She takes 1d2 bleed! This bleed can only be healed with magic. A Heal DC 20 check halves the bleed.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day. DELAYING!!!
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 8 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (2). Bilge Spider.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* Sparkles begins beat the nearest unconscious rat to death, the one at his feet, slamming it for *9 NL*. *"And stay dead, you rat!"* 

After that burst of energy, he breathes heavily as his adrenaline drains away, leaving him a bit woozy.

*R5T20:* Tossed Salad, what do you do?

Dolly (not feeling well) on deck, Tramp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. FATIGUED til R15T21!!!
Tossed Salad: 20.
 ROUS (Pink): 18. (-1:9). DYING!!!
Dolly: 15.
* RUPTURED ORGAN! She takes 1d2 bleed! This bleed can only be healed with magic. A Heal DC 20 check halves the bleed.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day. DELAYING!!!
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 17 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (2). Bilge Spider.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:* Tossed Salad delays ...

*R5T15:* Dolly, you take *2 bleed* from a ruptured organ. Overall, you're not hurt badly at all. It's just that rat hit you in a sweet spot and probably burst you spleen or something. What do you do?*Spoiler: Dolly OOC*
Show

If you try to cast any type of spell, you have to succeed at a DC 12 Concentration check from continuing damage/pain.

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. FATIGUED til R15T21!!!
Tossed Salad: 20. DELAYING!!!
 ROUS (Pink): 18. (-1:9). DYING!!!
Dolly: 15.
* RUPTURED ORGAN! She takes 1d2 bleed! This bleed can only be healed with magic. A Heal DC 20 check halves the bleed.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day. DELAYING!!!
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 17 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (2). Bilge Spider.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Now that there are no visible enemies, Dolly notices her own bleeding. *Oh! Probably shouldnt let this go.* One hand covers the wound while the other gravitates towards the wooden symbol she now wears. It isn't easy, but she is able to tough out over the pain and speaks strange words and makes strange gestures before a golden glow covers her hand and then goes into her body, fully healing her and repairing the ruptured organ. By the time she is done, there is not a scratch on her (though she is covered in rat gore) and no bleeding.

At this point, despite any protestations Sprawl might give, the PCs ... even if it is just Selkie (but it sounds like Sparkles, too) will make sure the rest of the rats are good and murdered.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 21. He is going to contract filth fever. FATIGUED til R15T21!!!
Tossed Salad: 20. DELAYING!!!
 ROUS (Pink): 18. (-1:9). DYING!!!
Dolly: 15.
Tramp: 13.
Sprawl: 12.
Selkie: 11.
Handbag: 8. Cannot heal naturally for 1 day. DELAYING!!!
*  DEX mutagen (30 min). Toxic Secretion active in his skin (q.v.).

*OOC*
ROUS (Red): 22. (4:9, 10 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Green): 19. (6:9, 10 NL). AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
ROUS (Blue): 17. (3:9, 17 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

*DEAD
*Dire Rat (2). Bilge Spider.

----------


## lostsole31

The space is cleared, and now the side-betting begins as the two fighters square up but have not yet been permitted to start.

All PCs (other than Sparkles), are you going to do any side-betting? I realize most of you don't have anything, but still. And only objects or cash will do ... no "services promised/ rendered."

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Owlbear Hartshorn: x. (36:36).
Sparkles: x. Fatigued.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T18:* Sparkles, with the rum rations, you are fatigued. What do you do as you face off against the big man?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued.
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Sparkles a bit buzzed from the rum and still woozy from his fight throws a wild swing at his foe ... hitting him right in the brow for a whopping *7 + blinded*! *"Take this you, pet!"* 

*R1T1:*  The big simpleton cries and then screams, throwing out his fist, swinging blindly.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:* Sparkles, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued.
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36, 4 THP, 7 NL). RAGING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Sparkles gets even angrier that this buffoon is blubbering after one blow. *"I'll give you a reason to cry!"
*
Sparkles tries grabbing his foe, the two tussle together, but Owlbear manages to keep Sparkles from gaining purchase.

*R2T1:* Owlbear no longer sees stars, and now it is his turn ins his slobbering wrath to try to grab Sparkles. Sure enough, the big man wraps his arms around Sparkles in a bear hug and squeezes, doing *7 NL*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T18:* Sparkles, you are now grabbed. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued. Grabbed
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36, 4 THP, 7 NL). RAGING!!! GRABBING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Sparkles tries to take control of the grapple .... which he does by breaking out. *"Ragh!"*he cries in exultant, mocking rage.

*R3T1:* Owlbear swings and misses.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T18:* Sparkles?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued. 
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36, 4 THP, 7 NL). RAGING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Sparkles sways a bit after breaking from the grapple, he shakes his head a bit and goes for his jaw. Owlbear kicks Sparkles in the shin for *9 NL* as he does so, but the oread still tags the big man in the jaw for *5 NL*. Wincing from the pain in his shin, Sparkles still taunts him, *"Take that, you slack-jaw!"* 

*R4T1:* Owlbear does, and redelivers with a blow to Sparkles quick punch for *6 NL*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T18:* Sparkles?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued. 
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36, 4 THP, 12 NL). RAGING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* Sparkles wipes some blood away from his mouth and smiles, his grin widens. *"Now this is more like it!"* 

He throws his whole body into his next strike, but doing so gets his right foot stomped on for *8 NL* while Sparkles punches Owlbear in the side of the head for *7 NL*.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued. 
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36, 4 THP, 19 NL). RAGING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T1:* Owlbear does a haymaker and returns the favor by doing a skull crack on Sparkles for *11 NL + 2 INT damage*. 

*R5T18:* Staggered, perhaps not even realizing his own peril, Sparkles spits some blood on the ground and roosters his arm back, but that is the opening Owlbear needs as he throat punches Sparkles for 6 NL ... Knocking Sparkles out.

*Brawl Ends...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sparkles: 18. Fatigued. 2 INT damage. 
Owlbear Hartshorn (p 28): 1. (36:36, 4 THP, 19 NL). RAGING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*"Surprise" Round ...*

Dolly is knocked overboard, and the sharp-eyed Sparkles calls out, *"Man overboard, starboard aft beam!"*

*Begin Round One ....

R1T19:* Selkie begins climbing down, now at a height of 25.

*R1T16:* Dolly manages to stay afloat despite her fatigue. She tries to cast a spell, but the jostling has her ruin it.

*R1T15:* Handbag grabs the bitter end of a coiled line and gets to the gunwale.

*R1T14:* Sparkles continues to call out Dolly's position.

*R1T9:* Tramp, what do you do? You are on deck doing rigging repair, down on the deck right now.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 19. 25' altitude.
Dolly: 16. 10' from ship.
Handbag: 15.
Sparkles: 14.
Tramp: 9.
Sandy: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Tramp races over to the gunwale, and then has to take time and listen to the lookout to get eyes on Dolly. In preparations for what Tramp intends to do, she calls out, *"SWIM THROUGH THE PORTAL, DOLLY!"*

*R1T6:* Sandy runs over to the gunwale next to Handbag. She doesn't take the rope from him, but Handbag does hold the line while Sandy ties off a bowline (a type of knot with a loop).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T21:*  Sprawl, exhausted as you are in your hiding hole, there is an energy on the deck - even in this storm - that seems odd enough to have awakened you, and you hear calls of man overboard.

*R2T19:* Selkie continues climbing down.

*R2T16:*  Dolly is now 20' from ship. She is having a hard time and goes under the waves.

*R2T15:*  Handbag gets ready to throw the line if Dolly appears again.

*R2T14:* Sparkles continues to call out position and mentions that Dolly is no longer seen.

*R2T9:* Tramp, so, it took you time just to spot Dolly before, but now you realize another challenge that makes your _runecloth of doorways_ a poor choice in this environment. You see, the doorways so opened are fixed in space, and have no bearing in relation to you. This means that as the ship continues forward, on the x-axis (horizon line) they fall behind the position where you were. On the y-axis as well, the ship and waves both heave and buck. So, the door you would step through cannot be properly judged AND the door at the destination likewise is not guaranteed in position AND the waves move Dolly about. Now, though, you can't even see Dolly, just where she last was. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sprawl: 21.
Selkie: 19. 15' altitude.
Dolly: 16. 20' from ship. Failed a Swim check (2 tries total).
Handbag: 15. READIED to throw line if Dolly appears.
Sparkles: 14.
Tramp: 9.
Sandy: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Cursing like a true sailor, in Minkaian, Tramp races over towards  Handbag while calling out to Fujin both mentally and verbally (in  Taldane) for help, and smiling as the osprey tattoo on her right  shoulder comes to life and takes shape. *"Fujin, there's a girl in the water i need you to bring them the rope,"* mentally sending a sense of urgency/importance and pointing towards the last place she'd seen Dolly, before turning to Handbag *"Give Fujin the rope, out of all of us he probably has the best chance of finding Dolly and can fly the rope out to her"* indicating the osprey on her shoulder when she mentions Fujin. 

*R2T8:* Fujin delays for Handbag to give him the rope.

*R2T6:*  Sandy shouts in the fury of the storm, while keeping a weather eye out for Dolly's hopeful re-emergence. *"Are you sure your bird can handle this wind?"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Sprawl, you are pretty sure that there is a commotion topside for sure, beyond fighting the storm. What do you do? (MA needed to stand.)

Selkie on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sprawl: 21.
Selkie: 19. 15' altitude.
Dolly: 16. 20' from ship. Failed a Swim check (2 tries total).
Handbag: 15. READIED to throw line if Dolly appears.
Sparkles: 14.
Tramp: 9.
Fujin: 8. DELAYING!!!
Sandy: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Cursing like a true sailor, in Minkaian, Tramp races over towards  Handbag while calling out to Fujin both mentally and verbally (in  Taldane) for help, and smiling as the osprey tattoo on her right  shoulder comes to life and takes shape. *"Fujin, there's a girl in the water i need you to bring them the rope,"* mentally sending a sense of urgency/importance and pointing towards the last place she'd seen Dolly, before turning to Handbag *"Give Fujin the rope, out of all of us he probably has the best chance of finding Dolly and can fly the rope out to her"* indicating the osprey on her shoulder when she mentions Fujin. 

*R2T8:* Fujin delays for Handbag to give him the rope. Tramp senses more than nervousness, but fear, coming from Fujin.

*R2T6:*  Sandy shouts in the fury of the storm, while keeping a weather eye out for Dolly's hopeful re-emergence. *"Are you sure your bird can handle this wind?"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Sprawl,  you are pretty sure that there is a commotion topside for sure, beyond  fighting the storm. What do you do? (MA needed to stand.)

Selkie on deck, Dolly in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Feeling the weariness in his body, Sprawl rubs his eyes and forces  himself to stand. He makes his way topside to assess the situation,  praying to Irori that the only climbing left to do today is back into  his hammock.

*R3T19:* Selkie is almost down to the deck.

*R3T17-15:* Sparkles calls down from above as Dolly pops up to the surface again. Handbag was readied, and ignoring the bird he throws the coil of line out to Dolly. Handbag, then anchoring himself, calls out, *"Everybody haul in once she has it. I'll anchor."*

*R3T9:* Tramp, what do you do?  What do you now direct Fujin to do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sprawl: 21.
Selkie: 19. 5' altitude.
Sparkles: 17.
Dolly: 16. 30' from ship. Swimming check (3 tries total).
Handbag: 15. 
Tramp: 9.
Fujin: 8. DELAYING!!!
Sandy: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* With a nod, Tramp simply grabs hold of the rope next to her, dismissing Fujin on the way, *"Sorry buddy, you can go ahead and rest ill let you know if I need you again,"* feeling him dissolve back into ink and settle back into his familiar tattoo shape on her shoulder/upper arm.

*R3T6:* Sandy continues to look for Dolly.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:* Sprawl, you get topside, and make your way to the clump of people (the PCs) by the gunwale (all your remaining actions). Do you say anything to find out what's going on?

Selkie's turn, Sparkles on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sprawl: 21.
Selkie: 19. 5' altitude.
Sparkles: 17.
Dolly: 16. 30' from ship. Swimming check (3 tries total).
Handbag: 15. 
Tramp: 9.
Sandy: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Sprawl looks around and listens for orders, not knowing the severity of  the situation he tries to not draw attention to himself when a few  moments of listening might clarify the situation.

*R4T19:* Selkie gets to the main deck and moves to the gunwale with the others.

*R4T17:* Sparkles looks for Dolly from his vantage.

*R4T16:* Dolly is not seen anymore.

Does anyone do anything foolish, like pitch themselves headlong into the churning sea?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sprawl: 21.
Selkie: 19. 
Sparkles: 17.
Dolly: 16. 30' from ship. Swimming check (3 tries total).
Handbag: 15. 
Tramp: 9.
Sandy: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that .... Dolly, formerly known as Vanora ... is lost to Besmara's embrace.

*DAY 9 ABOARD THE WORMWOOD*

The  exhausting shift continues of fighting the inclement weather and seas.  When the night's shift ends, the next day's work begins. Sprawl is roughly rousted from wherever he had tried to hide again, and he is still exhausted. Without any real rest, Tramp and Sandy are also still fatigued.

Everyone is given their assignments. [See Discord channels.]

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sprawl: 21. Exhausted.
Selkie: 19. 
Sparkles: 17.
Handbag: 15. 
Tramp: 9. Fatigued.
Sandy: 6. Fatigued.

----------


## lostsole31

*Swim Call!*

There is a bit of a gasp when Tramp opens and goes through the portal.

That gasp is then increased when Sprawl does a long jump that has him passing Tramp!

Handbag nervously jumps into the water, and then holds onto the side to prepare himself.

Selkie does like Sprawl in getting a running start, but then he launches himself through the portal, and gets just ahead of Tramp and Sprawl.

Sandy also takes a running jump, landing about a few feet behind where the portal is.

Sparkles, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. 20'.
Handbag: 19. At ship.
Selkie: 15. 30'.
Sparkles: 11.
Sandy: 8. 10'.
Sprawl: 7. 25.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T25:* Tramp, you are 20' from the ship, but third in the lineup. What do you do?

Handbag on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. 20'.
Handbag: 19. At ship.
Selkie: 15. 30'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship.
Sandy: 8. 10'.
Sprawl: 7. 25.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Tramp laughs and starts motoring towards shore. *"H**EY!! That was my portal get your own, you cheated,"* she teases as she covers 20'.

*R1T19:* Handbag kicks off of the ship's hull and immediately sinks.

*R1T15:* Selkie effortlessly swims 15', but doesn't have Tramp's speed.

*R1T11:* Sparkles, you are tenuously holding onto the side of the ship. Handbag kicked off from the ship, and then immediately sank. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 40'.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 5'. Sinking (5'). Hold Breath (24).
Selkie: 15. Distance: 45'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship.
Sandy: 8. 10'.
Sprawl: 7. 25.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Sparkles dives down and attempts to save handbag and pull him to the surface. Rithryn manages to sink down to Handbag's position and then grabs ahold of him.  

*R1T8:* Sandy swims back 5' and casts a spell, magical energies on her hand.

*R1T7:* Sprawl, you are 25' from the ship, and you noticed Sandy turn back and that Handbag and Sparkles are both underwater (though you don't know if that is a controlled/ intentional or not). What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 40'.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 5'. Sinking (5'). Hold Breath (24).
Selkie: 15. Distance: 45'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship. Hold Breath (27), Sinking (5'), but controlled, holding Handbag.
Sandy: 8. 5'. _Air bubble_ cast on hand, readied to touch another.
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 25'.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Seeing everyone suddenly turning back and diving, Sprawl turns around to  investigate moves to join the others, cutting the distance to the ship down to 15'.

*R1T25:* Tramp, you are 40' from the ship. Selkie is just in front of you. What do you do?

Handbag on deck, Selkie in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 40'.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 5'. Sinking (5'). Hold Breath (24).
Selkie: 15. Distance: 45'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship. Hold Breath (27), Sinking (5'), but controlled, holding Handbag.
Sandy: 8. 5'. _Air bubble_ cast on hand, readied to touch another.
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 15'.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Oblivious to the situation behind her, Tramp will continue to power forward, intent on passing Selkie. 

*R1T19:* Handbag manages to tread water and bring himself and Sparkles both up to the surface.

*R1T15:* Selkie swims at full speed, and he and Tramps are tied.

*R1T11:* Sparkles, you are holding Handbag, though he kicked powerfully to bring you both up to the surface (allowing you both to breath again). You are adjacent to the ship, though Handbag is 5' out. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 60'.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 5'. Held by Sparkles.
Selkie: 15. Distance: 60'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship. Holding Handbag.
Sandy: 8. 5'. _Air bubble_ cast on hand, readied to touch another.
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 15'.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* With Handbag in tow, Sparkles says, *"Don't worry, I have you."* 

But he finds Handbag is made of solid muscle and is of a denser musculature than expected ... they both begin to sink (5'). Sparkles doesn't think he is strong enough to tow Handbag; the lizard-man has very little fat, is quite heavy, and is too much for the oread to handle.

*R1T8:* Sandy reaches underwater and touches Sparkles' head. A bubble of air forms around his head that allows Sparkles to breath.  She taps Sparkles' shoulder and when he looks up, she makes a holding-and-then-breaking gesture while shaking her head.

*R1T7:* Sprawl, you are 15' out. Please define what you do ... if you T10, and if you are using the MA or FRA form of Swim (no penalty for the latter, other than action economy, which isn't a factor right now).

Tramp on deck, Handbag in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 60'.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 5'. Held by Sparkles. Sinking (5'). Holding breath (24).
Selkie: 15. Distance: 60'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship. Holding Handbag. Sinking (5'). _Air bubble_ til R31T8.
Sandy: 8. 5'. 
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 15'.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Sprawl curses as he sees his companions struggling to stay afloat. He  shifts his posture, taking on the vague air of a creature ready to  strike out through the water and swims at full speed towards his  companions, arriving next to all of them (5' from ship). 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Tramp, what do you do?

Handbag on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 60'.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 5'. Held by Sparkles. Sinking (5'). Holding breath (24).
Selkie: 15. Distance: 60'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship. Holding Handbag. Sinking (5'). _Air bubble_ til R31T8.
Sandy: 8. 5'. 
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 5'. Barracuda style.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Tramp continues towards the island, enjoying the feel of the cool water. 

*R3T19:* Handbag pulls himself from Sparkles' grasp, and kicks up to grab the side of the ship as he grabs a breath above.

*R3T15:* Selkie swims competently, but doesn't have magical aid to his speed, and starts to fall behind Tramp now.

*R3T11:* Sparkles, you are at the ship, but 5' underwater. You no longer have a hold on Handbag, who took himself out of your gasp and is above the surface. You find you can breath with this bubble of air around your head. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 80'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks, T10.
Handbag: 19. Distance: 0'. 
Selkie: 15. Distance: 75'.
Sparkles: 11. At ship. Sinking (5'). _Air bubble_ til R31T8.
Sandy: 8. 5'. 
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 5'. Barracuda style.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Sparkles will start swimming to the area where he has to catch the crab  after seeing his companion holding onto the boat. He hollars to his  other companion. *"Thanks for the air bubble, he should probably stay there. I'm gonna' go look for crabs."* 

After a moment of thinking he calls out loudly to everyone, *"WHATS A CRAB?"* 

One of the sailors looking down calls back, *"Ask Sandy! She's randy enough to be hiding a few in her breeches!"*

That brings a chorus of lewd laughter from the other sailors. Even Sandy smiles a bit.

Sparkles kicks off the boat, getting 10' from it.

*R3T8:* Sandy casts another spell, this time on herself. Now, she moves as quickly in a burst as Tramp, now 25' from the ship.

*R3T7:* Sprawl, the stress of a possibly drowning friend has ended, so you are no longer in "combat mode." As you are no longer in combat, you are no longer in barracuda style. What does Sprawl do, and if he just does a repeat of things from round-to-round, let me know? He is 5' from the ship.

Tramp on deck (autopilot), Handbag in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 80'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks, T10.
Handbag: 19. Hanging onto ship.
Selkie: 15. Distance: 75'.
Sparkles: 11. Distance: 10'. _Air bubble_ til R31T8.
Sandy: 8. Distance 5'. _Slipstream_ for 30 min (swim speed 20').
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 5'.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Sprawl surfaces and refills his lungs. He looks at his companion and shakes his head before heading back to the assigned task, catching up to Sandy in doing so.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...
R4T25:* Tramp swims to 100'.
*R4T19:* Handbag officially "drops out" by holding on to the ship.
*R4T15:* Selkie swims to 90'.

*R4T11:* Sparkles, you _don't_ get to T10, unfortunately. Shall I just put you on FRA Swim checks and bot your rolls?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 100'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks, T10.
Selkie: 15. Distance: 90'.
Sparkles: 11. Distance: 10'. _Air bubble_ til R31T8.
Sandy: 8. Distance 25'. _Slipstream_ for 30 min (swim speed 20').
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 25'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks, T10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Sparkles looks at Sandy while swimming towards the reef, *"Whats a crab?"*

*R4T8:* But Sandy, who was already 15' ahead, seems to be carried along the water by the water more than she is swimming, and in this round covers 40' (65' distance).
*R4T7:* Sprawl swims to 45', stunned as he sees Sandy zooming by like a fish.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...
R5T25:* Tramp swims to 120'.
*R5T15:* Selkie swims to 105'.

*R5T11:* Sparkles?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 100'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks, T10.
Selkie: 15. Distance: 90'.
Sparkles: 11. Distance: 15'. _Air bubble_ til R31T8.
Sandy: 8. Distance 65'. _Slipstream_ for 30 min (swim speed 20').
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 45'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks, T10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Sparkles tries to swim as much as he can to catch up, but he thrashes in the water and goes under 5'. 

*R5T8:* Sandy zooms another 40' to 105'.

*R5T7:* Sprawl swims to 65'.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T25:* Tramp swims to 120'.

*R6T15:* Selkie swims to 105'.

*R6T11:* Sparkles, you are 5' underwater, and gained no distance. But at least thanks to Sandy, breathing's not an issue. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 25. Distance: 100'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks (20'), T10.
Selkie: 15. Distance: 90'. FRA swim checks (15'), T10.
Sparkles: 11. Distance: 15'. _Air bubble_ til R31T8. 5' Underwater.
Sandy: 8. Distance 65'. _Slipstream_ for 30 min (swim speed 20').
Sprawl: 7. Distance: 65'. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks (20'), T10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Sparkles gets to 30'.
*R6T8:* Sandy superspeeds to 105'.
*R6T7:* Sprawl swims to 85'.

*Round 7...
R7T25:* Tramp swims to 120', realizing that while the veil on her feet give her powerful kicks, Sandy is practically riding on the water - being carried by it.
*R7T15:* Selkie swims to 105'. He knows his powerful swimming can't compete with the magic on Tramp's feet or Sandy's control of the waves, but without any aid of magic, he is fine for what he does.
*R7T11:* Sparkles swims back to the surface and to 40'.
*R7T8:* Sandy gets to 145'.
*R7T7:* Sprawl gets to 105'.

*Round 8 ...
R8T25:* Tramp swims to 140', now fully passed by Sandy.
*R8T15:* Selkie swims to 120'.
*R8T11:* Sparkles falters, going 5' under (40').
*R8T8:* Sandy swims to 185'.
*R8T7:* Sprawl gets to 125'.

*Round 9...
R9T25:* Tramp gets to 160'.
*R9T15:* Selkie swims to 135'.
*R9T11:* Sparkles recovers to surface and to 45'.
*R9T8:* Sandy is the first one to make it to the reef!
*R9T7:* Sprawl gets to 145'.

*Round 10...
R10T25:* Tramp gets to 180'.
*R10T15:* Selkie gets to 150'.
*R10T11:* Sparkles gets to 55'.
*R10T7:* Sprawl gets to 165'.

*Round 11...
R11T25:* Tramp gets to the reef!
*R11T15:* Selkie gets to 165'.
*R11T11:* Sparkles falters (55', 5' under).
*R11T7:* Sprawl gets to 185'.

*Round 12 ...
R12T15:* Selkie gets to 180'.
*R11T11:* Sparkles bobs back up @ 60'.
*R11T7:* Sprawl gets to the reef!

*Round 13 ...
R13T15:* Selkie gets to 195'.
*R13T11:* Sparkles @ 70'.

*Round 14 ...
R14T15:* Selkie gets to the reef!

*Round 20:* Sparkles at 120'.
*Round 25:*  Sparkles at 165'.
*Round 30:* Sparkles had a lot of trouble, and only got to 170'.
*Round 33:* Sparkles finally gets to the reef!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 15. FRA swim checks (15'), T10.
Sparkles: 11. _Air bubble_ til R31T8. 

*DONE*
Tramp: 25. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks (20'), T10.
Sandy: 8. _Slipstream_ for 30 min (swim speed 20').
Sprawl: 7. Autopilot: FRA Swim checks (20'), T10.

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R1T22:* Tramp, some type of sea-bug is annoyed by your poaching its "larder" in its territory, swimming out to threaten you at your current depth of 20' (current bottom). You were holding your breath, but also hunting for crabs (one in your crab-pot, which you are holding with one hand). You currently have 10 rounds of air remaining, but only if you do nothing more than a MA each round. Anything more energetic spends 2 rounds worth of air. What do you do?


*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R1T21:* Sprawl, some type of sea-bug is annoyed by your poaching its  "larder" in its territory, swimming out to threaten you at your current  depth of 5' (narrow reef). You were holding your breath, but also  hunting for crabs (one in your crab-pot, which you are holding with one  hand). You currently have 12 rounds of air remaining, but only if you do  nothing more than a MA each round. Anything more energetic spends 2  rounds worth of air. What do you do? 


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. Depth 20'. (10).
Reefclaw #1: 14. (20:20).

Sprawl: 21. 
Reefclaw #2: 11. (20:20).

Selkie: 24. 
Sandy: 6. _Slipstream_ for 18 min (swim speed 20').
Sparkles: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R1T22:* Tramp glares at the seabug. Hoping that the seabug will lose interest if it can't see it's target, and underwater at a depth of 20', Tramp summons forth the will needed to cast a spell. Her gestures are ... okay ... underwater, needing some adjustment. The problem is that as she goes to speak in a clear, strong voice those arcane intonations required, she realizes this is not the place for that and in her struggle loses the spell and half of her held breath as warped sound comes out of her mouth! Luckily, she is at her "local" bottom, so she doesn't sink any farther. She now has 5 rounds of breath remaining.

*R1T14:* The seabug nips Tramp in her right bicep for *2*. Even though it is much smaller than Tramp (Small creature, 3-1/2' long, ~ 70 lbs.), it holds fast onto her arm. Tramp doesn't quite feel as much pain as she expects, sensing there is some type of numbing poison that she just manages to resist.

*R2T22:* Tramp, your right arm is grabbed by this creature. What do you do? You only have 5 rounds of air remaining (see above regarding effort and air).

*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R1T21:* Sprawl glares at the sea bug and takes on an aggressive posture hoping  the creature will back off. He holds his position ready to strike if the  creature dares to approach. He observes the creature to see if he  recalls hearing anything about such sea bugs. He determines that it is not some type of lobster, but otherwise has no idea what it is.

*R1T11:* The sea bug attacks with its claws and Sprawl attacks with a fist, neither with a strike.

*R2T12:* Sprawl, you have 10 rounds of breath remaining. What do you do? 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. Depth 20'. Breath remaining (5). GRABBED!
Reefclaw #1: 14. (20:20). GRABBING!

Sprawl: 12. Barracuda stance. Breath remaining (10).
Reefclaw #2: 11. (20:20).

Selkie: 24. 
Sandy: 6. _Slipstream_ for 18 min (swim speed 20').
Sparkles: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R2T22:* Scowling at the sea bug that has latched itself onto her arm, Tramp  calls on her innate connection with storms to help deal with the  beastie. The energy that just started building within her is torn apart as she reforms her thoughts into one of the most destructive storms she knows. She wants to call it into the water to batter at the bug, but it won't penetrates the water.

*R2T14:* The sea bug maintains its hold on Tramp, doing *2*. This time, however, she feels that with the prolonged contact, whatever muscle numbing agent it has as a toxin is beginning to have an effect as she is now suffering *weakness*.*Spoiler: Weakness*
Show

*Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.


*R3T22:* Tramp, you get back the internal store of energy you lost round in shifting your storm. Roll a Fort save vs. poison. You have four rounds of breath remaining. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R2T12:* Sprawl summons his focus to let out a flurry of attacks at his assailant. His first knuckle-spear strike is true, doing *11 NL*. His next two attacks are wild. Meanwhile, the water starts to get really unsettled. There wasn't a cloud in the sky but the sea state just really kicked up like a storm suddenly hit the area you are in!!!

*R2T11:* The sea bug is unsuccessful in attacking Sprawl. 

*R3T24:* From some height and getting into a flanking position is the white-haired Selkie. He meets with a lot of resistance because he wears brass knuckles, but even then he scores *7* on the sea bug. You know he was incredibly strong, but this is more than that ... it seems that he has some skill at taking opportunistic shots in combat ... just like you. You also see that he swims easily ... not as quickly, but with more comfort and ease in the water.

*R3T12:* Sprawl, you are now flaking the sea bug at a depth of 20' on the bottom of your area, and you have 8 rounds of breath remaining. What do you do?


*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

*R2T3:* A cyclone appears out of frickin' _nowhere_ not terribly far from your position, and not far from your position. What the hell?!? Meanwhile, you've effectively playing bouncy ball to fall to the 5' bottom and bounce up, which is tiring on its own merits, but now the Cyclone is throwing everything off. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. Depth 20'. Breath remaining (4). GRABBED! Must save vs. POISON each round (Fort DC 13) til R6T14!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Reefclaw #1: 14. (20:20). GRABBING!
Sandy: 6. _Slipstream_ for 18 min (swim speed 20').

Selkie: 24. Breath remaining (12).
Sprawl: 12. Barracuda stance. Breath remaining (8). RS.
Reefclaw #2: 11. (13:20, 11 NL).

Sparkles: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*In separate locations of the reef ...*

*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

*R3T22:* Tramp suppresses her storm once more, seeing as its not being as  helpful as she'd originally hoped. She drops her crab pot in hopes that  the beasty would prefer to munch on the tasty crabs instead of herself.   She tries to struggle free from the sea beastie but fails as her lungs begin to burn as she runs low on oxygen.

*R3T14:* The sea bug pinches harder and harder (*5*), poison continuing to go back into Tramp.

*R3T6:* Something comes in at pretty impressive speed to stab the sea bug for *7*. It is Sandy with her rapier out, in some type of swimming position that says she's ready to fight underwater.

*R4T22:* Tramp, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

*R3T12:* A smile creeps across Sprawl's face at the sudden turn of events. He  lets loose another torrent of blows hoping to end this before he needs  to head up for air. The first strike completely drops it. So while the follow-up strikes aren't great, the sea bug is unable do defend. Even though he was going for nonlethal, he does so much damage overall that he will still kill the sea creature just from pain and shock.

*R3T24:* Selkie nods and heads up to the surface.

*R3T12:* Sprawl, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Sparkles*
Show

*R2T3:* Sparkles begins to move away from the cyclone, but the water is no longer easy and he goes under.

But as quickly as the cyclone appeared, the water stops tossing about, Sparkles regains some measure of himself and pops back up to the surface to see the weather has cleared. Other than a little leftover chop that is quickly correcting itself, it is as if nothing has happened. Surely this reef is cursed!

*R3T3:*  What do you do? You see Selkie's white hair on a surfaced head several yards away.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. Depth 20'. Breath remaining (2). GRABBED! Must save vs. POISON each round (Fort DC 13) til R6T14!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Reefclaw #1: 14. (13:20). GRABBING Tramp!!! FRIGHTENED til R4T6!!!
Sandy: 6. _Slipstream_ for 18 min (swim speed 20'). Breath (10).

Selkie: 24. Breath remaining (12).
Sprawl: 12. Barracuda stance. Breath remaining (8). RS.

Sparkles: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:*  Sprawl grimaces at once again unnecissarily taking a life, but the  creature would likely have not given him the same concern. He makes his  way to the surface. As he crests the boundry before sea and air he fills  his lungs with salty air and asks Selkie *"Nice moves ya got thar. Think anyone likes sea bug stew?"*

*R3T3:* Sparkles is seen a short distance away, swimming along the reef in a direction that is towards the boat.

*R4T22:* Tramp resists the poison, but her desperate attempt to wriggle free does not avail her. She is now out of air.

*R4T14:* The sea bug was terrified of that crazy stab that Sandy landed on it. It releases its grip on Tramp and tries to flee. Sandy tries to stab it as it goes, but misses.

*R4T6:* Still under the effects of her swimming, she holds onto Tramp and zooms up to the surface, broaching just as needed to allow Tramp to go from just having run out of breath to having a throat-rending gasp and inhalation that the others on the surface see.

*All Initiative Ends ...*

Sandy can catch up with Sparkles and corrale him in.

Tramp, do you explain what happened and what you did? Because Sparkles is a bit of in a freakout.

As the group is in sort of a treading huddle, supporting Sparkles, Selkie admits, *"That was a reefclaw that Sprawl and I fought. It looks like a mix between a lobster and an eel, but it is not truly a sea animal, but a category of weird we academics call, 'Aberrations.'*

*"Well, damn,"* admits Sandy. *"I figured it be somethin' I never seen before. I don't know about aberrations. Yuck. I guess we go back to crab huntin'?"*

*"Oh, you don't understand,"* says Selkie. *"Fisherman that know consider reefclaw a delicacy. There were a lot of them up in Riddleport - where I last lived before coming down this way. Always one or two that gets caught in the net, but you have to be aware of their poison because they can dull your muscles. So, let's fill up some of the pots, but I think a five-stone critter will be a surprise for our crew."*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. Depth 20'. Breath remaining (0). GRABBED! Must save vs. POISON each round (Fort DC 13) til R6T14!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Reefclaw #1: 14. (13:20). GRABBING Tramp!!! FRIGHTENED til R4T6!!!
Sandy: 6. _Slipstream_ for 18 min (swim speed 20'). Breath (10).

Selkie: 24. Breath remaining (12).
Sprawl: 12. Barracuda stance. Breath remaining (8). RS.
Sparkles: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

Crossbow fire is exchanged between the two ships, though with Miss Longfarthing's mist both sides are shooting blind.

Selkie says to the group, *"As soon as we collide, I am going to pop up and toss the grapple. Fipps, you'll assist me. If you opted for melee, get ready to rush across. If you opted for range, or have ranged options, being shooting to cover those of us securing the grapple. As soon as we're locked, go across. Don't wait for anyone, just cross. And let's take and hold their sterncastle."*

After nearly 30 seconds, both ships collide! Everyone is assumed to pop up from their positions (so no longer prone) to get ready to do their deed.

*Begin Round One: Boarding Action!*

*R1T23:* Tramp, what do you do? It is important to note that despite the picture, the boarding plank is NOT yet across. Also, there are far more bodies about, but the map has been minimized for what you need, not every pirate or Rahadoumi sailor that exists. The fog clouds that were set have now spread out enough that there isn't much fully concealed right now, but there is concealment throughout.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 23.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20).
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20).
Sparkles: 15.
Sandy: 14.
Selkie: 10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (20:20).
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20).
Fipps Chumlett: 7.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Tramp nods in understanding and immediately sets to work, raising her  arms and sending a pair of _magic missiles_ at the nearest enemy sailor, striking him for *7 force*.

*R1T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 23.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20).
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20).
Sparkles: 15.
Sandy: 14.
Selkie: 10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (13:20).
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20).
Fipps Chumlett: 7.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Sprawl does his best to appear to be cooperative, knowing that many  lives are on the line. He hurls a javelin at the nearest enemy he can  spot with all of his strength, hoping more to distract them than  actually harm them himself. Despite all odds, the javelin hits the man in the upper right arm for *3*. 

*R1T19-16:* Red, Green, and Pink all fire and reload their heavy crossbows, showing some level of exceptional skill with the bulky weapons. Sparkles' right shoulder gets skimmed for *1*. A bolt bounces off of Selkie's masterwork hauberk. A bolt misses Fipps.

*R1T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 23.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Sparkles: 15.
Sandy: 14.
Selkie: 10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (10:20).
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20).
Fipps Chumlett: 7.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (20:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Sparkles steps back 10 ft and with a running start jumps towards the ship drawing his sword along the way. *"Raaaawr!"* 

He lands very close to amidships with that mighty leap.

*R1T14:* Sandy spends this entire time intoning a spell. 

*R1T10:* Selkie masterfully tosses over the grappling hook, and other sailors of the _Wormwood_ help him (and the tosser for the other plank) to secure the boarding planks!

*R1T9-8:* Blue and Brown both shoot at Sparkles, missing, and then draw their short swords.

*R1T7:* Fipps gets up and goes across, moving up the port stairs to the poop deck while drawing a cutlass and a throwing axe.

*R1T4:* Fipps gets hit in the chest from a crossbow bolt for *10*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Tramp, what do you do? You feel the power building in you.

Sprawl on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 23.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand.
Sandy: 14. CASTING SM2!
Selkie: 10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (10:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Fipps Chumlett: 7. (10:20). Cutlass and throwing axe.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Tramp will smirk and embrace her power, allowing the sky to fill with  angry looking clouds full of flashing lightning. Tramp crosses the newly secured bridge and stands next to it before  directing a bolt of lightning to strike the same poor sailor she struck  with her _magic missiles_, and Blue gets struck by lightning for *6 electricity*. She then summons a crackling trident of  lightning to her hands, sparking fiercely as she shifts her power into  it.

*R2T21:* Sprawl, the entire area now has an overlay of a darker cloud as well, and lightning is flashing about. What do you do?

Enemy sailors on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19).
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand.
Sandy: 14. CASTING SM2!
Selkie: 10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). DAZZLED til end R3T23!!!
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Fipps Chumlett: 7. (10:20). Cutlass and throwing axe.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Knowing well the punishments for simple offenses, Sprawl figures he must  do his best to make face or face the very real possibility of death  from either side. He makes his way across the plank and through the  stormy air to help press the sterncastle from the opposite end.

*R2T19-16:* Red, now finding himself pressed in, takes out a short sword and tries to press against Sprawl. Sprawl tries to give a low kick but misses. The man does a job of really making Sprawl work to keep his footing instead of getting thrown overboard into the water. Green also swaps his crossbow to offhand and takes out a short sword, but steps down towards Sprawl and attacks, with the nimble Chelaxian dodging the effort. Pink now does the same, standing aside Green, and faring no better with his short sword.

*R2T15:* Sparkles, cutlass in hand. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand.
Sandy: 14. CASTING SM2!
Selkie: 10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). DAZZLED til end R3T23!!!
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Fipps Chumlett: 7. (10:20). Cutlass and throwing axe.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Sparkles takes the cutlass in both hands and let's out another roar before bounding towards Red, slashing at his chest and shouting, *"Your first!"* 

The man, confused, asks as he parries, *"My first...what?!"*

Meanwhile, Rithryn doesn't realize that during the parry he walked into the point of the man's weapon (*3 bleed*).

*R2T14.1-.0:* Sandy finishes her spell, and a creature appears on the port side ladder leading to the sterncastle. It is a majestic beast that stands the height of a man at its shoulders, and a many-tipped crown of proud antlers adorns its head. There are strange whorls and markings on its fur, some of which seem to slowly shift as one looks at them, causing an unsettling effect on the eyes. She doesn't even try to be discriminate and shouts, *"Kill!"*

Be it chaos or tactics, the creature chooses the sailor Fipps is threatening to flank. A strange energy seems to glow around its eyes, hooves, and antlers and it gores Purple in the back for *8*. Its two hooves miss.

Sandy then crosses the plank and runs a little inboard and aft and then shouts out a prayer, asking for Besmara's blessing for her allies. All of the pirates (including you) feel that perhaps the Unlucky Lady favors you, and it is these sailors to be counted amongst the unlucky.

*R2T10:* His job securing the plank complete, Selkie stands atop the gangplank and begins casting a spell.

*R2T9-8:* Blue steps down to Fipp's level and crosses swords. Brown stabs the antlered creature for *4*.

*R2T7:* Fipps tries to take advantage of the flank, but fails.

*R2T4:* Purple reacts to the pain and turns to quickly. His short sword misses wildly and strikes solidly against the railing and the vibration tweaks his wrist (*1 STR*) and he drops his short sword. He steps to the helm to get out of flank.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3: The Captain's Back*

The fog now lifts. The PCs (you) see Captain Harrigan and two officers rushing madly for the doors to the captains cabin below the aft deck, slashing and hacking as they move. Each of you (incl. Sandy, but Selkie, who is focused on casting) notice a Rahadoumi sailor sneaking up behind Harrigan.

*R3T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14.
Yellow Rahadoumi: 13. (20:20). Short sword in hand.
Selkie: 10. CASTING _Enlarge Person_.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). DAZZLED til end R3T23!!!
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Fipps Chumlett: 7. (10:20). Cutlass and throwing axe.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Tramp will continue to channel power into her storm, charging it as full as she can, before shouting a warning, *"Look out behind you Captain!"* and directing a bolt of lightning at the sailor attempting to shank the captain. The Rahadoumi sailor gets lit up for *16 electricity*, and makes all manner of random, frenetic, jerky movements, with his bandana blown off and his hair standing on end.

*R3T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21.
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14.
Yellow Rahadoumi: 13. (4:20). Short sword in hand. DAZZLED & -3 to Ref saves til end of 
Selkie: 10. CASTING _Enlarge Person_.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). DAZZLED til end R3T23!!!
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Fipps Chumlett: 7. (10:20). Cutlass and throwing axe.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Sprawl focuses on the trio of foes before him, and decides to press hard  back against them. He lets loose a flurry of kicks and punches at red  hoping to hold their attention and possibly opening up room for Sparkles  advance. He jumps up to left knee Red in the jaw for *10 NL* before landing with his right knee on Red's left foot for *10 NL + 1 lethal*, and finally a ki-infused right ridge hand to the man's left shoulder for *9*, shattering bone in the process as the man goes down hard and both sword and crossbow fall out of his hands.

*R3T17-16:* Green tries to knock Sprawl overboard, but the latter does a crouching high kick to his neck for *8 NL*, foiling the attempt. Pink tries to stab the agile pirate, but misses.

*R3T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. You are raging with a cutlass in hands. What do you do? Trying to move up into the square with the fallen sailor and his gear would cost 3 squares of movement.

Summoned critter on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14.
Yellow Rahadoumi: 13. (4:20). Short sword in hand. DAZZLED & -3 to Ref saves til end of 
Selkie: 10. CASTING _Enlarge Person_.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). DAZZLED til end R3T23!!!
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Fipps Chumlett: 7. (10:20). Cutlass and throwing axe.
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Sparkles moves up beside his compatriot and swings wildly, shouting, *"You didn't see me miss!"* 

*R3T14.1-.13:* The antlered beast stabs Brown in the belly with a gore for *5*. Sandy concentrates and a localized wave of water rushes at Yellow to knock him well away from Captain Harrigan and pushing the man against the sailor against the life boat. Yellow steps out of that section to attack Captain Harrigan, but the latter deflects the sword.

*R3T10:* Selkie finishes his incantation and begins growing. The boarding plank begins to creak, but Selkie just steps partly on the enemy ship to distribute the weight. He then steps fully onto the ship and casts a spell. An airburst of golden, glittering particles appears where Pink and Green are. Pink is able to shuts his eyes quickly enough, but Green is blinded by the golden grit.

*R3T9-8:* Blue stabs Fipps in his left thigh for *7*. Brown's attack is knocked aside by antlers. 

*R3T7:* Already seriously wounded from the first attack, Fipps screams in pain and tries to withdraw. He gets away from the Rahadoumi but Sandy doesn't let him pass. As he tries to get around her, Selkie's scimitar beheads right there as Selkie calls out, *"That's what happens..."*

*R3T4:* Purple crosses the poop deck to stab Sparkles in the meaty part of his outer right shoulder for *5*.

*"... to retreating cowards!"* finishes Selkie.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...
*
Captain Harrigan, on a much smaller scale, mirrors Selkie's feat by beheading the sailor that tried to stab him in the back. He turns to Tramp, giving her a salute with his cutlass, before he and his group of officers disappear into the ship. Boosted by incredible speed, Pepper Longfarthing zooms onto the boat and up to the middle of the poop deck and casts a spell, covering the upper aft decks in a deep fog.

*R4T23:* Tramp, you are now just outside the deep fog. A ship's officer from your ship cast this spell, so you know if you are annoyed and tried to dismiss, dispel, or disperse the cloud with your storm powers, it will not go well for you. Anyway, you have your orders. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14.
Yellow Rahadoumi: 13. (4:20). Short sword in hand. DAZZLED & -3 to Ref saves til end of Tramp's turn (R4T23).
Selkie: 10. CASTING _Enlarge Person_. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). 
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Tramp will curse softly in Minkian and shift her storm to The  Fulmination charging it with her power, before heading into the fog  heading towards the last known location of her foes, in search of more  targets for her lightning. She ends up bumping into the northeast alcove of the corner formed by  the overhang of the poop deck. With no enemies about, she has a minor temper tantrum release of her storm energy, lightning zapping about. 

*R4T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round).
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (20:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14.
Yellow Rahadoumi: 13. (4:20). Short sword in hand. DAZZLED & -3 to Ref saves til end of Tramp's turn (R4T23).
Selkie: 10. CASTING _Enlarge Person_. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). 
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Sprawl lets lose another flurry of blows hoping to bring down the foes around him. A straight punch to Pink's chest does *7 NL*, then a snap kick to his right forearm for *7 NL*, when Sprawl's life energy burns hot and he palm strikes the man's head for *6 NL + 4*, knocking him out!

*R4T17:* Green is still blinded by the glitter, but holds his ground anyway. 

*R4T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed* and are raging. What do you do?

Summoned critter on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (20:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round).
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14.
Yellow Rahadoumi: 13. (4:20). Short sword in hand. DAZZLED & -3 to Ref saves til end of Tramp's turn (R4T23).
Selkie: 10. CASTING _Enlarge Person_. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). 
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Sparkles swings his cutlass wildly at the enemy before him, his cutlass cutting down into the man's left shoulder to chest for *14*, dropping him.

*R4T14.1-10:* Selkie calls, *"Sandy, tell me when I have room! I didn't know we'd have to deal with the fog before I changed size!"*

*R4T9-4:* Sounds of weapon combat in the background, shipwide. Sparkles sees a sailor (Purple) reach around the railing to pick up the short sword of the sailor he had just dropped (Green), but the position around the rail protected him from a possible AOO from Sparkles. He then steps to the side so there is no cover and then nicks Sparkles in the side of the neck for *2*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5: Explosion!*

An explosion rocks the _Man's Promise_ from somewhere belowdecks, but that is not the PC's concern, for good or ill.

*R5T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Entropic Elk: 14.1. (11:15). Lasts til R4T14.1. SMITE LAW vs. Purple (+1 attack, +2 dmg).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image).
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). 
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (12:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Tramp follows the ladder west until she's is able to ascend up to  the next deck seeking to join the fray and aid her friends,  using her  storm and trident to electrocute any who would oppose her. She finally does find a pirate on the sterncastle, having passed Sprawl and Sparkles and stepped over fallen pirates. She zaps Purple for *2 electricity*.

*R5T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image).
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). 
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (10:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* Sprawl makes his way to the signs of nearby combat, using his agility to  attempt to avoid any hazards (Purple missing him with an AOO) while moving into a position opposite of  his allies, ready to strike at any foes once he maneuvers into position.  He thinks he is flanking now with Tramp and thrusts a knee to the man's upper back, but the fog fouls his attack.

*R5T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. You are raging. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image).
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). 
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (10:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword in hand. AOO used.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Sparkles looks towards the enemy standing before him lifts his sword up and brings it down towards his head as he shouts, *"YOU TOO!"* 

The sailor initially seems to deflect the cutlass but not enough as it cuts deep into his thigh for *10*, disabling him.

*R5T14:* There is a metal tension and snapping sound. *"Cursed be!"* is heard Sandy's voice to the southwest through the fog. *"Me blade's buggered."*

*R5T9:* A badly wounded Rahadoumi sailor comes into Sprawl's sight. As he also sees Sprawl, the man drops his weapons and yells, *"I surrender!"*

*R5T8-4:* Sounds of swords crossing to the SE. Meanwhile, Purple - who is disabled - drops his weapons and pleads, *"Mercy!"*

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6: Fleeing Sailors!*

There is a heavy amount of commotion to the PCs' west. There is a slight wrinkle of fog as Sparkles, Tramp, and Sprawl catch a glimpse of Rahadoumi sailors at the starboard lifeboat (north). That's what is seen before the fog's billowing nature obscures that sight again.

*R6T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image).
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (20:20).
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Weapons dropped.
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (20:20).
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (20:20).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (0:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword in hand. AOO used. DISABLED!!! Weapons dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* Tramp will glance at Sparkles and shrug, *"He's all yours."*  She then runs towards the lifeboats to the north intent on stopping  the sailors that are trying to escape and stabbing out at one with her  trident, striking him in the chest for *7 + 10 electricity*. *"Running away? But the fun has only just started!"* laughing as she calls lightning to go through all three of them, catching all three of them with *6 electricity*, dropping Red-Brown.

Unfortunately, that attack has no control, and continues another 15' to hit more Rahadoumi AND _Wormwood_ sailors alike for similar! 

*R6T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image).
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (-3:20). DYING!!!
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Weapons dropped.
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (14:20).
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (0:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword in hand. AOO used. DISABLED!!! Weapons dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Sprawl glowers at the surrendering sailor. *"Ma'  orders were ta' kill any who try to flee on tha' boats and not leave tha ' wheel. Doubt I'd see where any fall overboard though..."* He says, striking the air near the soldiers.  

*R6T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. Do you keep raging? What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image).
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (-3:20). DYING!!!
Blue Rahadoumi: 9. (4:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Weapons dropped.
Brown Rahadoumi: 8. (15:20). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded).
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (14:20).
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).
Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (0:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow in hand (unloaded). Short sword in hand. AOO used. DISABLED!!! Weapons dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Sparkles faces his next opponent ... the disabled, cowering sailor on his knees. The man tries to duck the blow, dropping on his back and putting his limbs up to protect himself, but that is what Sparkles' cutlass catches as it hits the man in the lower left calf for *10*, dropping the man. 

*R6T10:* There's an indirect, diffused glow of an electrical discharge on the main deck just to the port at the same time as the sound of metal cutting into solid bone and something else ... followed by the sound of a body heavily falling to the deck. That, in turn, is immediately followed up by a heavy sound of blade into flesh. Of course, weapon sounds are all over, but this was a particularly strong arm that made the crushing sound of that blow.*Spoiler: Tramp*
Show

You saw Selkie carefully cast a spell, an electrical field appearing on his weapon. He struck a sailor in the head, and even after the man fell, he contnued with another sword stroke for good measure.

*R6T9:* The sailor just port of Sprawl takes Sprawl's innuendo and takes off into the fog, with a splash in the sea heard a couple seconds later. Unfortunately, about another few seconds later, there are several panicked cries from the man, churning of water, and silence.

*R6T7-6:* Red-Green takes out his short sword while standing over a fallen sailor and attacks Tramp, but she darts out of the way. Red-Blue likewise approaches and stabs, with her dodging him as well.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7: The Battle Turns!

*Through the fog, the PCs can see the Rahadoumi crew scattering or surrendering. Below, Captain Harrigan momentarily appears, gripping what appears to be a human heart in his hands. Still, the PCs have their own focused battle.

*R1T23:* Tramp, you are being pressed by two desperate sailors you didn't allow to escape. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (-4:20). DYING!!!
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (14:20).
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).
 Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (-11:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow (unloaded). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Tramp grins and stabs out at the sailor in front of her, with her trident striking against the man's studded leather. *"Tsk Tsk, didn't your mother ever teach you not to play with knives,"* she taunts, before calling lightning from the sky that strikes Red-Green for *7*, and scoring his armor.

*R1T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (-4:20). DYING!!!
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (7:20).
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).
 Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (-11:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow (unloaded). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Sprawl looks at the man at his feet. *"I'm sorry lad."* He says as he strikes out at the man hoping to put him out of the fight. The man shrinks and cowers, which Sprawl didn't account for and his wild swing puts him off-balance.*Spoiler: Sprawl*
Show

For next round ... Off-Balance: He may only take a SA next round. He may attempt a DC 20  Acrobatics check to take a MA. If he fails this skill check, he falls  prone instead.
The man withdraws out of sight ... and then there is a splash heard off the port side.
*R1T15:* Sparkles, you take *3 bleed*. Do you keep raging? What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. 
* Off-Balance. He may only take a SA next round. He may attempt a DC 20 Acrobatics check to take a MA. If he fails this skill check, he falls prone instead.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). RAGING!!! BLEED 3!!!
* It will take a Heal check of DC 20 to stop the bleeding.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (-4:20). DYING!!!
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (7:20).
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).
 Purple Rahadoumi: 4. (-11:20, 12:13 STR). Bolts (19). Heavy crossbow (unloaded). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Sparkles - seeing the last foe before him slain - calms down and tends to his wounds, stopping his bleeding and giving himself *6 healing*. Of course, he is now fatigued as well.

*R7T14:* Sandy, having a chance to breathe and perhaps forgetting some basics, casts a spell on herself, and her body is instantly covered in an opaque force that is similar to chainmail. She then crosses to get into flanking with Tramp against a sailor.

*R7T10:* Selkie steps amidships and casts a spell, and a slick sheen of an oily substance covers the deck under the two sailors. One sailor falls, but not the one that is flanked. The one that fell accidentally slides away the dying sailor. 

*R7T7-6:* Red-Green, who just fell, tries to get up, but Tramp stabs him in the left foot for *6 + 8 electricity*, dropping him for good. Red-Blue stabs at Tramp and misses, and then tries to hop up the stairs a little, but Sandy, cutlass only cuts off a string from his armor.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_.
Sprawl: 21. 
* Off-Balance. He may only take a SA next round. He may attempt a DC 20 Acrobatics check to take a MA. If he fails this skill check, he falls prone instead.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-7:20). DYING!!!
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Brown Rahadoumi: 9.5. (-4:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (5).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* Tramp steps off the stairs and into the oil slick, realizing she has to make more focus to do so, and opening up from attack from her opponent (who misses). As she is trying to get her feet underneath her, she taunts him more, *"Careful! you might hurt someone with that!"* 

And then she falls on her tuchus in the _grease_. Her cool points for taunting immediately negated, she stabs clumsily at the sailor. Failing that, she calls down lightning on the downed and moaning sailor to put him out of his misery.

*R8T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_. PRONE!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
* Off-Balance. He may only take a SA next round. He may attempt a DC 20 Acrobatics check to take a MA. If he fails this skill check, he falls prone instead.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-7:20). DYING!!!
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Seeing no other threats on the sterncastle, Sprawl makes his way towards the ships wheel to secure it, which is just a quick side to step from "adjacent" to "in a controlling position." *"Tha' wheel is ours!"* he shouts to his companions. 

*R8T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. _Stormking's vambrace in hand_. PRONE!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
* Off-Balance. He may only take a SA next round. He may attempt a DC 20 Acrobatics check to take a MA. If he fails this skill check, he falls prone instead.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-7:20). DYING!!!
Red-Blue Rahadoumi: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* Sparkles catching his breath will call out while patching his wounds (*3 healing*). *"I'll hold here for a sec."* 

*R8T14:* Seeing the sailor well in hand, Sandy heads port and aft, then crosses to starboard to be between Sparkles and Sprawl.

*R8T10:* Selkie casts a simple spell on his scimitar and steps forward. He slashes Red-Blue in the left shoulder for *12*, though his second attack is foiled by the part of the ship that is in his way.

*R8T6:* Red-Blue withdraws a little and tries to acrobatically jump over the side of the gunwale. It's not great, and Tramp attacks, but accidentally releases/ disperses her _Stormking's vambrace_ in doing so. Sparkles cuts across the man's right hand and into the vein on his lower arm. The man stumbles over the gunwale and to his bleeding death in the waters below.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T23:* Tramp, you are currently prone. There are other sailors and pirates all about, but none affecting you right now, and you were given a tactical objective. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. PRONE!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Tramp will  switch her storm back to The Fulguration and charge it with  her essence before getting up and making her way back up the stairs towards the sterncastle. 

*R9T21:* Seeing no need for excellent helmsmanship at the moment, Sprawl elects  to follow orders to the letter and keep hold of the ships wheel until  the ship is captured or hostiles attempt to recapture the sterncastle.

*R9T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. PRONE!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* Sparkles also holds a position by the wheel and keeps an eye out for incoming enemies that might appear through the fog.

*R9T14:* *"Let's start clearing these bodies into the drink!"* says Sandy to those around her (Sparkles, Sprawl, Tramp). She puts away her cutlass, and surprises everyone with her strength as she picks up one of the likely-dead sailors in a shoulder carry.

*R9T10:* Overhearing her despite the din of combat elsewhere, Selkie answers, *"Good call!"* as he moves to the port ladder and heaves a sailor into the sea. *"Tramp and Sprawl, mind the wheel. Sandy and Sparkles, start pitching bodies. The sharks'll eat well today!"*

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...*

*R10T23:* Tramp, what do you do? (See above prompt.)

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass stowed.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T23:* Tramp will nod and stand with Sprawl by the wheel, secretly glad that she doesn't need to help with lifting the bodies.

*R10T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass stowed.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* Sprawl cringes at the thought of dropping the bodies that may still be  alive to the sharks, glad to not be forced to partake of such an act, he  minds the helm and keeps a wary eye out for any attackers. 

*R10T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!!
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. _Copycat_ til R7T14 (1 image). Cutlass stowed.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* Sparkles will help haul bodies, but first he bends down to the downed man near him, looks him over to find a pouch of coins, and then takes that pouch of coins in hand himself. 

*R10T14-10:* Sandy tosses a sailor into the sea. Selkie comes up and picks up the sailor that Sparkles took a pouch from.

During this time, someone who is obviously a Rahadoumi officer comes is seen with two sailors. Seeing the grease and bodies to the starboard side, she directs the sailors towards the port side lifeboat.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11: Abandoning the Ship ...*

*R11T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Rahadoumi Officer on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (36:36).
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!! Pouch of coins in hand (from dead saiilor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass stowed.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (20:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T23:* Tramp will call out, addressing the officer and the other sailors trying to flee. *"I don't believe the captain gave you permission to disembark just yet,"* she smirks and points at the officer and sends a bolt of electricity at him from the west, *"so I'm afraid I'm going to have to insist that you stay a bit longer."* 

The officer suffers a sucking chest wound for *24 electricity + exhaustion + dazzled*.

*R11T22:* The Rahadoumi officer, though exhausted, orders the sailors to attack the witch while she continues with the lifeboat.

*R11T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Blue-Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (12:36). DAZZLED & -2 Ref saves til R12T23.
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand (2H). FATIGUED til R11T15!!! Pouch of coins in hand (from dead saiilor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass stowed.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (20:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* *"Friends, I sha' mind tha' wheel as we were ordered, ya' worry about tha' lifeboats,"* calls Sprawl to his allies. 

*R11T16:* Blue-Brown comes up the port ladder, but at a slight oblique angle, and attacks Sprawl with his cutlass.

*R11T15:* Sparkles, you are no longer fatigued. You have a cutlass in one hand, and a pouch of coins in the other. What do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (12:36). DAZZLED & -2 Ref saves til R12T23.
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass stowed.
Selkie: 10. 
* _Glitterdust_ til R43T10.
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (20:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* Sparkles doesn't dare let go of the coin pouch he liberated, but not used to using a cutlass one-handed (like a normal person), his attack is easily deflected.

*R11T14:* Sandy looks at the sailor still guarding the officer. She casts a spell, points to the man and shouts, *"Her doom be on ya', ya' cur!"*

Surprisingly, the man seems unaffected. That tactic having failed, Sandy moves to engage, drawing her cutlass, moving carefully so as not to slip on the grease.

*R11T10:* Selkie drops his scimitar to the deck, whips out his bow and shoots down at Blue-Green' shoulder for *6*.

*R11T6:* Blue-Green moves to the underhang, and attacks, his sword glancing off of Sandy's magically-created chainmail.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Rahadoumi Officer on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (12:36). DAZZLED & -2 Ref saves til R12T23.
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T23:* Tramp scowls at the officer, *"Hey... I'm talking to you!"* She ends another bolt of electricity at the enemy officer, hitting her for *15 electricity* and dropping her.. "*I SAID, you're not aloud to leave yet!"* 

*R12T21:* Sprawl, what do you do now that you're being threatened again?

Blue-Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-4:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* Seeing another sailor approach him, Sprawl curses and lets out a flurry of blows while keeping his position. He gives a palms strike to the man's bicep, but the fog throws off his aim, and he misses with the follow-up as well.

*R12T16:* The sailor is more interested in the walking rock-man with a sword, crossing cutlasses with Sparkles.

*R12T15:* Sparkles, what do you do? You are still fighting one-handed since your off-hand holds a dead sailor's coin pouch.

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-4:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (20:20).
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-8:20). STABLE!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T15:* Sparkles - not letting go of the bag of loot - swings the cutlass at the sailor before him, cutting a line across his mid-torso for *8*.

*R12T14:* Sandy switches her fighting stance, casts a spell at one of the fallen sailors, and then goes more amidships, calling out Blue-Green.

*R12T10:* Selkie leans over, calls out Blue-Green's position, and shoots downwards, hitting the Rahadoumi in the chest for *8*.

*R12T6:* Blue-Green comes out of his cover and gives a clumsy attack that Sandy dodges brilliantly and then tries to frighten him, but that doesn't work.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Blue-Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-4:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20).
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-10:20). DYING!!!
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T23:* Tramp takes a 5ft step to the NW to get of of the damned fog, and  grinning fires a bolt of electricity at the sailor fighting Sandy, which completely misses. *"I'd much appreciate you NOT trying to stab my friend."* 

*R13T21:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Blue-Brown on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-5:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20).
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-10:20). DYING!!!
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* Sprawl lets loose with another flurry of blows. He elbows the sailor in the groin for *10 NL*, and then knees him in the upper left arm for *9 NL*, and the man drops.

*R13T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-5:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch of coins in hand (from dead sailor).
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. 
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-10:20). DYING!!!
Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (14:20).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20, 19 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T15:* Sparkles dons the coin pouch and then straddles the sailor he was  fighting to search him for goods. Sure enough, he finds another pouch of coins!

*R13T14:* Sandy and the sailor cross swords.

*R13T10:* Selkie shoots the sailor in the back for *13*.

*R13T6:* Blue-Green drops his cutlass and tries to get away, but Sandy strikes him for *10* and he drops.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T23:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. 
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-5:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. 
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. Scimitar dropped. Bow in hand.
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-11:20). DYING!!!
 Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (-11:20). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20, 19 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T23:* Liking Sparkles's idea Tramp takes the suggestion and begins looting Pink. She finds a coin pouch and takes it. 

*R14T21-15:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck (action defined above), Sandy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. Coin pouch in hand.
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-6:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. RS.
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. 
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. Scimitar dropped. Bow in hand.
Red-Green Rahadoumi: 7. (-11:20). DYING!!!
 Blue-Green Sailor: 6. (-11:20). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20, 19 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* Sprawl holds his position at the wheel, refusing to let go.

*R14T15:* Sparkles puts on the new gold pouch and picks up the dead sailor.

*R14T14:* Sandy performs a coup de grace on a sailor, and then moves over to an officer.

*R14T10:* Selkie puts away his bow and picks up his scimitar. Having seen Tramp (but not Sparkles) he calls out, *"Be sure to put forth the booty you find at the end. They know what we have because they gave it back to us. If you withhold booty, that will be considered stealing from one's shipmates."*

Sparkles does hear this.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T23:* Tramp, you have a coin pouch in hand and just heard Selkie. What do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. Coin pouch in hand.
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-6:36).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch attached. Dead sailor picked up.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. Scimitar in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20, 19 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T23:* Tramp secures the belt pouch to her waist until later. She graps the Rahadoumi sailor's arms, but realizes she doesn't have a chance of heaving him overboard by herself. 

*R15T21:* Sprawl, holds his position doggedly.

*R15T15:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sandy on deck, Selkie in the hole ...


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. Coin pouch in hand.
 Rahadoumi Officer:  22. (-6736).  DYING!!!
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch attached. Dead sailor picked up.
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. Scimitar in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20, 19 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T15:* Sparkles raises a confused eyebrow at Selkie's comment as he moves over to toss a sailor over the gunwale. *"Pass me any coins you don't want them to find and I'll try to hide them."*

*R15T14:* Sandy CDG's the officer.

*R15T10:* Selkie puts away his scimitar, ignoring Sparkles.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...*

More of the same this round ...

*Aftermath:* The battle ends with the pirates victorious. The fog dissipates, and a line of prisoners from the _Mans Promise_ is paraded before Captain Harrigan and the cheering crew of the _Wormwood_. Meanwhile, looting begins. It happens quickly enough that the PCs don't individually loot any other sailors.

As the PCs beging heading across the gangplank, they see that every sailor is questioned by and hands over found booty to Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge, who put the total in a pile.

The first of the ones at the gangplank is Sparkles. Mister Plugg says the same general thing he's asked every other Wormwood sailor to come across thus far. *"What booty d'ye declare for our victorious crew?"*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

PIRATES: +1 morale attack rolls/ saves vs. fear.
Tramp: 23. Coin pouch in hand.
Sprawl: 21. 
Sparkles: 15. Cutlass in hand. Pouch attached. 
Sandy: 14. _Bless_ til R32T14. Cutlass in hand.
Selkie: 10. Scimitar in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC
*Red Rahadoumi: 19. (10:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow dropped. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green Rahadoumi: 17. (6:20, 8 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. BLINDED by _glitterdust_ (Will save vs. DC 16 each round). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Pink Rahadoumi: 16. (16:20, 20 NL). Bolts (19). Short sword and heavy crossbow in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Blue-Brown Sailor: 16. (12:20, 19 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Fipps Chumlett. Rahadoumi Sailors (9). Rahadoumi officer.

----------


## lostsole31

Sprawl does a great job with line work, proving a deft hand despite fatigue, but exhausts himself by the morning. 
Tramp doesn't do well on mainsail duties, and is fatigued after her duties.
At last, Sparkles is given a task he excels at ... climbing, and shows off his stuff quite well. Perhaps too well, as he is exhausted come morning.

Toward dawn, as the sky begins to brighten almost imperceptibly, the storm redoubles its ferocity, and dark shapes loom out of the sea all around the shipsmall islets and coral reefs that dot this area. The _Man's Promise_ has been caught in a powerful storm with strong winds while crewed by a mostly exhausted skeleton crew, making visibility outside of a few feet all but impossible.

The sails have been shipped and secured, and the PCs are aboard the main deck of the ship right now. The lights from the lanterns placed at three points of the deck are wan in the driving wind and rain, and a ruckus is heard about the ship. Men are screaming, and it sounds like some type of combat has been joined. Somewhere near each of you, small shapes loom on the gunwales and life boat, and an eerie screech is heard and repeated throughout. One or two shouts of "Man overboard!" are heard, but at different points of the ship.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Another alien screeching sound to the port (south). Something vaguely comes into view by Sparkles, and that same horrifiic screeching noise is heard, but this time it is some type of alien speech. Alien ... to all but Sparkles.*Spoiler: Sparkles (Aquan)*
Show

*"Hey, I found a potential slave over here!"*
It stabs at Sparkles with its spear.

*R1T19:* Sparkles, fittingly since he is the first of the party approached, is the next to go. With a large head and numerous teeth, this unsightly creature resembles a goblin from the waist up and a greasy octopus below. What do you do? You have nothing in hand right now, and visibility beyond a few feet is impossible.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19.
Tramp: 16.
Blue Grindylow: 16. (9:9).
Sprawl: 14.
Green Grindylow: 13. (9:9).
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* A vein bulges on his head when he hears the creatures, he speaks back in a language that nobody else on the crew knows, and that in this storm nobody else could hear well, anyway. He gets mad and throws caution to the wind with a jab he makes at the creature, but the monster is ready for such a crude defense and stabs Sparkles in his ear *7 + 1 INT (+ 1 bleed*) that causes Sparkles to cry out in pain! But that doesn't stop Sparkles' inertia from committing to a raging jab that misses wildly; the monster catches his spear haft under Sparkles, almost tripping him, but luckily the oread catches his balance.

*R1T16:* Tramp, it sounds like combat is happening just out of sight in the driving rain. You were taking cover under the aft main deck lantern. What do you do, as your body is now beginning to fill with the power of storm unreleased?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!!
Tramp: 16.
Blue Grindylow: 16. (9:9).
Sprawl: 14.
Green Grindylow: 13. (9:9).
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Tramp will snarl and let her inner storm rage free, squinting through  the rain she will direct a bolt of electricity at the undefined  creature, but it is small and fast - whatever it is - and darts out of the way.

*R1T15:* Another of these creatures is standing on the starboard lifeboat and stabs down at Sprawl to strike him in the back for *5*. It snaps at Sprawl with its creepy mouth.

*R1T14:* Sprawl, that got your attention! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! RAGING!!!
Tramp: 16.
Blue Grindylow: 15. (9:9).
Sprawl: 14.
Green Grindylow: 13. (9:9).
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Exhausted, and quite angry at being attacked when all he wants to do is  sleep, Sprawl turns around and lets loose a flurry of punches at the  creature. The first is a complete miss; the second bounces off of its slick, rubbery hide; but the third attack connects for *5*.

*R1T13-10:* Several Lil' monsters attack. One hops down from the lifeboat, thinks it sees something just out of the corner of its watery eye under a light, and comes around the corner to engage Tramp, stabbing at her with its spear. Yet a third on the lifeboat, but just north of Sprawl, attacks him with spear and bite. Another one comes up to Sparkles from the port side to stab at him with its spear.

*R1T9:* Selkie's voice is heard (barely) spellcasting, but it's impossible to hear quite what.

*R1T8:* Sandy, standing by Sprawl and Sparkles, starts shouting defensive commands. You can't hear quite what she says, but what you can see of her is still inspirational in its way. She gets into a combat stance and draws her cutlass, slashing at the last of the critters to attack Sprawl, nicking it for *5*.

*R1T5:* Sounds of combat elsewhere aboard continue ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Pink adjusts slightly, but maintains its attack on its original target and its spear almost misses Sparkles, but its return draw cut slashes his cheek for *6*.

*R2T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed* and are raging. What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! RAGING!!!
Tramp: 16.
Blue Grindylow: 15. (4:9).
Sprawl: 14. RS.
Green Grindylow: 13. (9:9).
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Sparkles - panting, wounded, and mad - looks at his holy symbol and smiles. *"Let the wilds power of flame see you undone!"* He casts defensively, and in doing so the flame builds too slowly and is quenched by the rain, expending his power.

*R2T16:* Tramp, your internal power fills to maximum. You are facing off against one of these things. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16.
Blue Grindylow: 15. (4:9).
Sprawl: 14. RS. EXHAUSTED!!!
Green Grindylow: 13. (9:9).
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Snarling, Tramp will call on another storm for power, before shifting her  energy into and calling on her trident and stabbing out wildly at the  creature in front of her while calling down lightning. The trident alone drops the thing, but when the lightning strikes, there is so much water on deck that it blows through the creature to kill it outright. All the while, she is trying to figure out what the hell she is even fighting, but the rain makes it too hard to get any good visual resolution.

*R2T15:* Blue stabs Sprawl in the left calf for *7* even as its bite crits him in the right knee for *3*.

*R2T14:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
Blue Grindylow: 15. (4:9).
Sprawl: 14. RS. EXHAUSTED!!!
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Sprawl curses and lets loose another flurry of blows hoping to drop his assailant. Though he really can't see it, his first blow lands with a resounding crunch (*9*), dropping the thing so that it falls limp in the life boat. Sprawl instantly adjusts to the one he can barely see, but in doing so, he doesn't realize his head is about to contact with its spear.

Sprawl, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (9:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
 Blue Grindylow: 15. (-5:9). DYING!!!
Sprawl: 14. RS. EXHAUSTED!!!
* You fall unconscious for 1d6 rounds. *Save:* Will DC 20 negates. *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check awakens the fumbling character.
Red Grindylow: 11. (9:9).
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Sprawl instantly turns from the threatening spear so as not to impale himself, but misjudges how wet the deck is as his leg goes flying out from underneath him, his head hits the deck solidly, and Sprawl blacks out. 

*R2T11-10:* Sparkles vaguely sees Sandy do some dodge-and-reattack, but can't see her target to be able to judge her success. But Sparkles has his own problems as one of the monsters threatening him gets into flank against him, biting Sparkles on the cheek with needle-like teeth for *1*.

*R2T9:* Selkie is heard giving a war cry to the east.

*R2T8:* Sandy magically gathers up the thick rain about her and sends it out as a surge of water at an unseen opponent. She must have succeeded, because she turns around to face the small melee that Sparkles is in.

*R2T5:* Sound of screeching whatsit to the east.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Pink attacks the strange, squat humanoid prey it flanks, but Sparkles bats the spear so that the spear strikes its own wielder for *7*!

*R3T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed*. You are currently flanked, and Sprawl is unmoving on the deck next to you. What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Purple in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (2:9).
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
 Blue Grindylow: 15. (-5:9). DYING!!!
 Sprawl: 14.  EXHAUSTED!!! UNCONSCIOUS til R8T14!!!
* You fall unconscious for 1d6 rounds. *Save:* Will DC 20 negates. *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check awakens the fumbling character.
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9).
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9). SHAKEN til R3T9!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Sparkles tends to Sprawl, but as he does so, the enemy to the west stabs him in the left hand for *4*, where the one to the east misses. Whether it was because he was wounded, felt threatened, or because the driving rain makes it hard to see what he's doing, Sparkles doesn't help Sprawl. *"Gotta bulk up more to not go down so fast."* 

*R3T16:* Tramp, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Pink Grindylow: 22. (2:9). AOO used.
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
 Blue Grindylow: 15. (-5:9). DYING!!!
 Sprawl: 14.  EXHAUSTED!!! UNCONSCIOUS til R8T14!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check awakens the fumbling character.
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9). AOO used.
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.
Brown Grindylow: 5. (9:9). SHAKEN til R3T9!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Tramp takes a step around her downed opponent before lashing out at  the next one to strike it with her electric trident and bringing down an electric shock on it as well, dropping it.

*R3T10:* Purple steps around to Sparkles' south, stabbing him in his side with the small spear for *3*, and gnashing at him with its icky teeth. 

*R3T9:* Something moves into flank with Sparkles, attacking Purple on a flank, but the attack rebuffed by its cephalapoidean hide.

*R3T8:* Sandy tries to revive Sprawl with her own medical skill, but fails. She then shifts position across Sprawl to protect more of her party.

*R3T5:* Screeching to the southwest. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do?

Tramp on deck, Purple in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
 Blue Grindylow: 15. (-6:9). DYING!!!
 Sprawl: 14.  EXHAUSTED!!! UNCONSCIOUS til R8T14!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check awakens the fumbling character.
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9). 
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Sparkles now in position with an ally will throw a punch at the creature south of him, but not before it stabs him in the upper right leg for *6* with its spear. Still, Sparkles manages to connect for *2 NL*.

*R4T16:* Tramp, what do you do?

Purple on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
 Blue Grindylow: 15. (-6:9). DYING!!!
 Sprawl: 14.  EXHAUSTED!!! UNCONSCIOUS til R8T14!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check awakens the fumbling character.
Purple Grindylow: 10. (9:9, 2 NL). 
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Tramp moves towards the next creature attacking her friends, and lashes out at it, missing. She then calls down lightning upon the little monster for *9 electricity*, dropping it!

*R4T9:* Selkie performs a CDG on Purple.

*R4T8:* Sandy brings Sprawl out of his unconsciousness!

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T19:* Sparkles, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do? The sounds of battle across the ship have stopped.

Tramp on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Strong Wind: -2 impossible. -8 Fly checks.
Sparkles: 19. BLEED 1 (Heal DC 20)!!! FATIGUED!!!
Tramp: 16. RS. _Fulmination_.
 Blue Grindylow: 15. (-7:9). DYING!!!
  Sprawl: 14.  EXHAUSTED!!! 
Selkie: 9. _Mirror image_ (5 images). Scimitar in hand.
Sandy: 8.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Grindylow (4).

----------


## lostsole31

As Sparkles carefully gets closer to the palms and looks around, up in the palms themselves and covered by the canopy of palm leaves are three immense crabs (size Medium) that come down the palms to investigate what warm, fleshy meal has come to investigate them! These lumbering, hard-shelled crabs stand as tall as a dwarf, and they aren't shaped like your normal beach crabs, either!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Tramp, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22.
Red Crab: 21. (30:30).
Green Crab: 20. (30:30).
Sparkles: 19.
Sprawl: 14.
Selkie: 11.
Blue Crab: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Tramp summons her trident and takes a few steps closer to the crabs  before hurling it at Red, striking it for *15 electricity*. The electricity trident disappears as it strikes the target, but a new one forms in Tramp's hand.

*R1T21:* Red scuttles out to charge Tramp, clamping onto her left shoulder for *3*. It holds onto her and constricts with her with its claw for another *6*.

*R1T20:* Green charges Sprawl to pincer Sprawl's head for *6*, but Sprawl manages to wrench himself free.

*R1T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. GRAPPLED by Red.
Red Crab: 21. (15:30). GRAPPLING Tramp. Charged.
Green Crab: 20. (30:30). Charged.
Sparkles: 19.
Sprawl: 14.
Selkie: 11.
Blue Crab: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Sparkles casts a spell, and his right hand begins to radiate heat as he throws a fist-sized ball of fire at the crab, hitting it in the legs and causing the sand to puff out as he bowls the charging crab over for *9 fire + 2 DEX + prone*! A smile appears on Sparkles' face as another fist-size ball of fire appears in his hand and he says, *"Looks like dinner!"* 

*R1T14:* Sprawl, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. GRAPPLED by Red.
Red Crab: 21. (15:30). GRAPPLING Tramp. Charged.
Green Crab: 20. (21:30, 11:13 DEX). Charged.
Sparkles: 19. _Produce flame_ til R21T19!!!
Sprawl: 14.
Selkie: 11.
Blue Crab: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Sprawl squares off against the massive crab. *"Any a you bring tha' butter?"* he remarks at Sparkles comment and unleashes a flurry of blows against the creature. His first blow is a probing jab that smacks against the hard shell, but merely sets him up for the second where he closes more and does an elbow drop on it *9*. Seeing the flow of battle with their combined life forces, he gives a one-inch punch that hammers the crab for *11*. Its shell is cracked open badly, but somehow it is still moving.

*R1T11:* Selkie dashes SW across the sand while taking out his bow and shoots at Green, slamming into the crab from the side for *10* and dropping it. *"Quit playing with your food!"*

*R1T4:* Blue closes on Sprawl and misses with one claw while the other is deflected.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Tramp, you are currently held in the grip of some type of oversized tropical crab. What do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. GRAPPLED by Red.
Red Crab: 21. (15:30). GRAPPLING Tramp. Charged.
Green Crab: 20. (-11:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. _Produce flame_ til R21T19!!!
Sprawl: 14. RS.
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
Blue Crab: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Tramp smirks and tries to cast a spell, but she finds that she has trouble even beginning the concentration necessary to cast while in the crab's clutches.

*R2T21:* Red recovers from its charge in-grapple, but the attempted sparkles on Tramp's arms must have temporarily spooked it because it is unable to keep ahold of Tramp! She wriggles free.

*R2T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. 
* IA; cast windy escape if needed to avoid dmg.
Red Crab: 21. (15:30). 
 Green Crab: 20. (-12:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. _Produce flame_ til R21T19!!!
Sprawl: 14. RS.
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
Blue Crab: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Sparkles smiles seeing the first crab sizzles and throws another fist sized fireball at the next crab, but the back-and-forth between it and Sprawl throw off his aim.

*R2T14:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Selkie on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. 
* IA; cast windy escape if needed to avoid dmg.
Red Crab: 21. (15:30). 
 Green Crab: 20. (-12:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. _Produce flame_ til R11T19!!!
Sprawl: 14. RS.
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
Blue Crab: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Sprawl turns to his new dance partner and lets loose another flurry of moves hoping to quickly end the tango. His first strike smacks off of chitin, the second barely brushes it, and so overcommitted is he that when he tries to use ki to correct, his ki is misaligned and his body is left in pain. Right now, he has no reach because it is too painful to extend outwards, and therefore can't attack again right now. 

*R2T11:* Another heavy arrow, almost like a small ballista bolt, slams into this crab now for a "soft crit" of *16*.

*R2T4:* Blue attacks the curious morsel in front of it, catching Sprawl's head for *5* but not grabbing.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Tramp, what do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. 
* IA; cast windy escape if needed to avoid dmg.
Red Crab: 21. (15:30). 
 Green Crab: 20. (-12:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. _Produce flame_ til R11T19!!!
Sprawl: 14. RS. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
Blue Crab: 4. (14:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Tramp snarls and once again thrusts out hard with her trident, muttering under her breath in Minkaian as she misses, **<"Just die already you stupid crab!">* 
*
She retreats a step backwards, releasing the storm bound up within her. Extremely low-lying clouds form in the area, darkening the area all around the beach where you are. Lightning strikes down to strike Red for *4 electricity*.

*R3T21:* Red snaps at Tramp, squeezing her cheeks and jaw for *3*, and holding her fast again, and crushing for another *5*!

*R3T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. GRABBED by Red!
Red Crab: 21. (11:30). GRABBING Tramp!
 Green Crab: 20. (-13:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. _Produce flame_ til R11T19!!!
Sprawl: 14. RS. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
Blue Crab: 4. (14:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Sparkles angrily shouts at the crab, *"STAND STILL!"*as he throws another ball of flame that hits Blue for *9 fire*. The flame in Sparkles' hand gutters out, the magic spent.

*R3T14:* Sprawl, your nerve pain is such that you don't threaten/ can't attack. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. GRABBED by Red!
Red Crab: 21. (11:30). GRABBING Tramp!
 Green Crab: 20. (-13:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. RS. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
Blue Crab: 4. (5:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Feeling the incredible pain in his limbs, Sprawl tucks his arms in and focuses on dodging while he recovers.

*R3T11:* Selkie rolls his eyes at Sprawl as he tries to line up his shot, *"You couldn't have backed away!?"* But his shot still strikes the crab for *7*, dropping it.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Tramp, you are currently grabbed by Red. What do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 22. GRABBED by Red!
Red Crab: 21. (11:30). GRABBING Tramp!
 Green Crab: 20. (-13:30, 11:13 DEX). DYING!!!
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. TD. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
 Blue Crab: 4. (-2:30). DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Tramp snarls and thrusts hard again at the stupid crab that doesn't seem  to get the hint that its supposed to be dead already, but being grappled really hinders her mobility. Afterwards, she  calls down lightning to smite the crab for good measure.  She's a little unsure so has the edge of lightning strike the crab. It doesn't do as much - *3 electricity* - but it's a good thing she went for a lesser strike since she got shocked, too. She resists the electricity, but her hair doesn't as it stands on end.  The crab still tenaciously holds her, though ...

*R4T21:* ... and continues to crush her jaw and lower skull for *8*, and Tramp's body goes limp behind her held head.

*R4T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Tramp: 22. DYING!!!
Red Crab: 21. (8:30). Holding Tramp.
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. TD. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
 Blue Crab: 4. (-2:30). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Crab (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Seeing Tramp fall sparkles let's out a curse followed by a prayer. *"DAMMIT! By Gozreh's name, you wont die that easily."*He moves to Tramp and touches her for *10 healing*. Tramp revives, finding herself still in the crab's clutches, though her trident is gone and she is prone.

*R4T14:* Sprawl, your limbs are still in pain. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Tramp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Tramp: 22. GRABBED!! PRONE!!!
Red Crab: 21. (8:30). GRABBING Tramp!
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. TD. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
 Blue Crab: 4. (-2:30). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Crab (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* With the pain not subsiding and his friends in trouble, Sprawl takes a  moment to massage some of the pressure points on his limbs hoping to  re-balance his Ki and end the pain so he can get back in the fight  before he moves to provide another target for the beast. It feels better from a standpoint of pain, but still does not wholly subside. He moves up to come at the crab from the opposite side as Sparkles, hoping that his ministrations have an effect, albeit slower than hoped.

*R4T11:* Selkie shoots again, his arrow bouncing off the crab's chitin.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Tramp, you are grabbed and prone and your trident was released. What do you do?

Red on deck, Sparkles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Tramp: 22. GRABBED!! PRONE!!!
Red Crab: 21. (8:30). GRABBING Tramp!
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. TD. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
 Blue Crab: 4. (-3:30). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Crab (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Tramp grunts getting to her feet and stabbing out at the crab again as hard as she can - her trident clacking against chitin - screaming "*DIE*!" and calls lightning down on the hated crustacean for *7 electricity*.

*R5T21:* Red crushes Tramp's head again for *9 + disabled*.

*R5T19:* Sparkles, what do you do?

Sprawl on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Tramp: 22. GRABBED!! DISABLED!!!
Red Crab: 21. (1:30). GRABBING Tramp!
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. TD. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.
 Blue Crab: 4. (-3:30). DYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Crab (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Sparkles eyes go red as the veins on his forehead bulge, he yells at the crab, *"I JUST FINISHED HEALING HER!"*

He draws his cutlass and in both hand swings it with great force at the crabs arm, severing it for *9* as the crab drops from shock.

*Combat Ends!* (as Selkie puts the crabs to the sword to be sure)

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 Tramp: 22. 
Sparkles: 19. 
Sprawl: 14. TD. Reach of 0 (can't threaten/ attack) til R5T14 (Heal DC 20 would end condition).
Selkie: 11. Longbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Crab (3).

----------


## lostsole31

Going for speed, Sprawl clears everyone from his runway and begins. His  jumping - though not for distance - is perfect. His balance at full  intended speed on the top of a slime-caked pole that is limited in  surface area, however, is far less good. He lands on the pole but then  slides right off with inertia and is carried - in an ungainly Sprawl - into the next pole with a  painful *5* damage before dropping into the mire. Oddly, he is only half-submerged, though currently disoriented.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T21:* Tramp, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 21.
Selkie: 17.
Blue Frog: 16. (22:22).
Red Frog: 14. (22:22).
Sprawl: 6.
Sparkles: 4.

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Tramp delays ...

*R1T17:* *"ooh ... Ow!"* Selkie says, trying not to laugh, and failing. *"Too fast, buddy. Come back in."*

*R1T16-14:* Just then, two shapes appear next to Sprawl in the water. Sprawl gets bitten on the left foot for *6* as something to his right bites him in the head for *4*.

*R1T6:* Sprawl, normally a tumble into the water would have you disoriented, but the strange nature of the mire you are in keeps you from having to spend effort to right yourself. Still, you are half-submerged in a very thick, swampy goop that threatens to pull you under. What do you do?

Tramp delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 21. DELAYING!!!
Selkie: 17.
Blue Frog: 16. (22:22).
Red Frog: 14. (22:22).
Sprawl: 6.
Sparkles: 4.

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Sprawl lets out a yelp as things bite at him. He shifts his stance to  better flow with his aquatic environment, showing his sudden signs of  agitation and preparedness for combat. What he wasn't prepared for was that his frenetic movement seems to cement him in place at first, and then he only moves 5' southeast with his next exertion. An oversized frog still manages to snap at him as he is pushing slowly away.

*R1T4:* Sparkles, what do you do? Two large frog-like creatures and Sprawl are partially submerged, but the frogs are having an easier time of things than Sprawl.

Selkie on deck, Enemies in the hole, Tramp delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 21. DELAYING!!!
Selkie: 17.
Blue Frog: 16. (22:22).
Red Frog: 14. (22:22).
Sprawl: 6.
Sparkles: 4.

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Sparkles moves to the edge near Sprawl, drawing his cutlass on the way. He jumps down and swings while developing a frothy rage, but it took him too much to get to this point. He shouts, *"Why are you guys always playing with animals?"* 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T17:* Selkie looks at what Sparkles just did. *"You idiot! You just jumped into quicksand!!!"*

Shaking his head, he moves to the edge of what remains of the pier with bow in hand and shoots at Red, scoring a hole in the frog's calf for *12 + 3 DEX*.

*R2T16-14:* Red turns to the one that shot him and hits Selkie in the head with a tongue, but the half-elf resists being pullled into the mire. Blue bites at Sprawl.

*R2T6:* Sprawl, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Selkie in the hole, Tramp delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Tramp: 21. DELAYING!!!
Selkie: 17. Bow in hand.
Blue Frog: 16. (22:22).
Red Frog: 14. (10:22, 10:13 DEX).
Sprawl: 6. Barracuda style.
Sparkles: 4. Cutlass in hand. RAGING (not included)!!!

*DEAD/OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* *"A hand would a been more handy."* Sprawls quips to Sparkles as he focuses his attention on getting to the edge. *"Someone pull us otta here."* 

Sprawl says that, but his focus on living by his wits saves him, and he not only manages to get to the edge, but crawls out onto the ground and stands, thick mud dripping off of him. He is no longer in barracuda style.

*R2T5:* Tramp snarls at the frogs, calling on her storm once more. Summoning her trident to her hand, she hurls it at the nearest frog before calling down  lightning as well. Her trident strikes Red for *6 + 9 electricity*, and as it goes limp, lightning finishes it off and it sinks below the mire.

*R2T4:* Sparkles, your propensity to act on impulse and anger is probably what led to the poor life choices that saw you get impressed into piratehood in the first place. But now's not the time to worry about that. You are raging, and there is a big old frog that is partially submerged next to you, even as the mire you are in is trying to pull you under. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 17. Bow in hand.
Blue Frog: 16. (22:22).
Sprawl: 6. 
Tramp: 5.
Sparkles: 4. Cutlass in hand. RAGING (not included)!!!

*DEAD/OOC*
Giant frog (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Sparkles swings wildly at the frog, just barely managing to catch it, but still doing *10*. He gives a cry of rage that starts out as *"RAAAHH!"*but ends with *"*GLRK*!"* as his focus on being a densely-muscled, thrashing stone-creature has him sink underneath the mire.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T17:* Selkie tries to aim for a sweet spot on the frog, and is succesful as his arrow strikes for *11*, causing the frog to go limp and go under. *"I'm not jumping in there to save him. So it's on him, now."*

*R3T6:* Sprawl, what do you do? The frogs seemed to have been dispatched, but now Sparkles has gotten sucked under the mire.

Tramp on deck, Sparkles in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 17. Bow in hand.
Sprawl: 6. 
Tramp: 5.
Sparkles: 4. Cutlass in hand. RAGING!!! Breath remaining (28 rds).

*DEAD/OOC*
Giant frog (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* *"Irori, grant ma strength."* Sprawl says as he throws himself to the ground at the waters edge and fishes his hand around for Sparkles, but doesn't feel anything, and moving his arm in the mire is much slower than he thought.

Unknown to Sprawl, some several hundred miles away, his long lost mother suddenly is given the strength to knead dough like she did twenty years ago.

*R3T5:* Tramp, what do you do?

Sparkles on deck, Selkie in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 17. Bow in hand.
Sprawl: 6. 
Tramp: 5.
Sparkles: 4. Cutlass in hand. RAGING!!! Breath remaining (28 rds).

*DEAD/OOC*
Giant frog (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Tramp moves to the pier and casts _mage hand_ to try and sift through the water, but she discovers that the cantrip has no effect on liquids and semisolids.

*R3T4:* Sparkles, do you continue raging? It is dark, and the world is pressing in on your and pulling you down as you hold your breath. What do you do?

Selkie on deck, Sprawl in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Selkie: 17. Bow in hand.
Sprawl: 6. 
Tramp: 5.
Sparkles: 4. Cutlass in hand. RAGING!!! Breath remaining (28 rds).

*DEAD/OOC*
Giant frog (2).

----------

